# "Dust" and "Midway" - Codenames for Upcoming D&D Hardcovers



## Satyrn (Mar 15, 2017)

Well, Dust is obviously a Dark Sun adventure (but set in Zakhara!). I mean, they need to use that psionics stuff somewhere, right?

And Midway is most likely a pirate adventure set along the Sword Coast. Arrrr!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 15, 2017)

I was wrong about Labyrinth, but Dust brings Dark Sun to mind. Midway is a circus or exhibition…could that be the “major rules expansion?”


----------



## robus (Mar 15, 2017)

OK - that's interesting!

My guesses

Dust: A new adventure? Fey as is in faerie dust? Or Dark Sun as in dusty desert?

Midway: the rules update. 5.5 is midway between 5 & 6 (though would they really pondering a 6th edition already?! - if it ain't broke don't fix it!)

Edit: had dust on the brain!


----------



## mankyle (Mar 15, 2017)

Mmmm

"Labyrinth" name  was related to Dungeons.
Dust could be related to sand?, desert? Maybe Darksun 5e with the Psionic rules? A new adventure set in the Anauroch or Zakhara? The lattest is less probable. I say this will be a Darksun adventure

Midway is obviously the next lore book.


----------



## Satyrn (Mar 15, 2017)

robus said:


> Midway: the rules update. 5.5 is midway between 5 & 6 (though would they really pondering a 6th edition already?! - if it ain't broke don't fix it!)



That would be a horrible message if you wind up right about this.


----------



## Zaukrie (Mar 15, 2017)

Dust to dust. Undead adventure. Well, I really think desert, but wanted to be different

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Warmaster Horus (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm going with Dust = Undermountain and Midway = Rules Expansion.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2017)

Dust will be a return to the Desert of Desolation or Dark Sun

Midway- "phb2"..halfway point to the next edition.


----------



## GarrettKP (Mar 15, 2017)

My guesses? 

Dust: Undermountain and the Return of Halaster Blackcloak! DUSTing off a classic villain and adventure.

Midway: Unearthed Arcana (Hardcover) with new player options and some DM options (traps, mass combat rules, etc.)


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 15, 2017)

Dust = Dark Sun AP.

Midway = Way of the Mind. Psionic rules for the Dark Sun AP.


----------



## Mortellan (Mar 15, 2017)

Agreed with everyone that Dust does seem obviously Darksun. Too easy to be true.

Midway though. I think a good interpretation of that could be Sigil which is at the midway point of all things in the Planescape setting.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Mar 15, 2017)

My guess would also have to be the probably-too-obvious Dark Sun AP ('Dust' Athas is an arid world and has a feature called the Sea of Dust, doesn't it?; 'Midway' could be a WWII reference, so a very significant-to-the-world AP, maybe the overthrow of a Sorcerer King?)


----------



## Mortellan (Mar 15, 2017)

Tony Vargas said:


> ('Dust' Athas is an arid world and has a feature called the Sea of Dust, doesn't it?




I don't know DS but I do know Greyhawk and that's probably the Sea of Dust you're thinking. I won't get my hopes up there though!


----------



## Osgood (Mar 15, 2017)

Dark Sun seems likely for Dust, but (and this is probably wishful thinking) it could relate to Eberron's Lords of Dust. Hopefully Midway doesn't mean they feel they are half way to 6E... perhaps something circus-themed?


----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2017)

So far the September book has been an adventure and the November book has been a supplement. I am going to go out on a limb and say Dust is going to be an AP that has a travel/road/caravan element, possibly through the desert (does The Forgotten Realms have a Silk Road equivalent?) And maybe that means Midway is another part of the Realms outside the Sword Coast.


----------



## renevq (Mar 15, 2017)

Lords of dust?


----------



## Prakriti (Mar 15, 2017)

Keeping in mind that code-names are usually meaningless... 

"Dust" could refer to the Lords of Dust of Eberron or the Dustmen of Planescape, but that seems unlikely. Unless the Ring of Winter appears in _Yawning Portal_, then we know that this will be a Forgotten Realms adventure (as promised in _Storm King's Thunder_).

"Midway" sounds like a code-name for the mechanical expansion, which usually comes in the middle of the edition cycle.


----------



## robus (Mar 15, 2017)

Tony Vargas said:


> My guess would also have to be the probably-too-obvious Dark Sun AP ('Dust' Athas is an arid world and has a feature called the Sea of Dust, doesn't it?; 'Midway' could be a WWII reference, so a very significant-to-the-world AP, maybe the overthrow of a Sorcerer King?)




I think there's absolutely no chance that they would announce 2 adventures one right after another... is there?!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 15, 2017)

Would absolutely love a Planescape setting/Manual of the Planes. One can only dream of the corresponding extraplanar Adventurers League season.



Mortellan said:


> Midway though. I think a good interpretation of that could be Sigil which is at the midway point of all things in the Planescape setting.


----------



## spiggs18 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dark Sun would be awesome, but I doubt that WOTC would change there direction now. It's Forgotten Realms with about a page worth of information on how to convert the adventure to other settings LOL.


----------



## MechaTarrasque (Mar 15, 2017)

I predict that Dust is the Al-Qadim 5e AP and Midway is the Kara-Tur 5e AP.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2017)

MechaTarrasque said:


> I predict that Dust is the Al-Qadim 5e AP and Midway is the Kara-Tur 5e AP.




Except that the likelihood of 2 APs 2 months apart is vanishingly small.


----------



## jimmifett (Mar 15, 2017)

For the love of delicious bacon, money, fast cars and fast women, no more Forgotten Realms! Lets get some Eberron.


----------



## Mercurius (Mar 15, 2017)

I'll add my voice to some variant of:

Dust = some sort of desert themed story arc, be it set in Dark Sun or the FR (Raurin or Al-Qadim). This might also introduce some psionics stuff, which could mean that the unnamed supplements are psionic in nature.
Midway = rules expansion. 

I don't buy the "midway between editions" as I don't think we're going to see 6E until 2024, which is the 50th anniversary of D&D. But that was my first impression. On the other hand, we might be "midway" between the first version of 5E and a revised or more finished version in 2020, which wouldn't be 6E but 5E Revised.


----------



## Mercurius (Mar 15, 2017)

Let's add them all together:

June 20 $9.95
July 18 $14.95
Sept 17 $19.95
Sept 19 $49.95 hardcover
Oct 17 #24.95
Nov 21 $49.95 hardcover

It would seem likely that the June, July, and Sept products all lead up to the Sept 19 hardcover, perhaps as supplements or accessories for it (maybe some variants of map, tiles, primer, mini gazetteer?). For instance, if "Dust" truly is Dark Sun, maybe the $19.95 product is a kind of 64-page Dark Sun gazetteer or primer.  

It also could be that the first two products are unrelated to Dust, especially given that two-month gap between July and September, _unless_ there is an as-yet unannounced GenCon release or AL thing in August. 

Not sure how the Oct 17 product might tie in, but it could be a "further adventures in Dark Sun" guide or something completely unrelated to Dust. 

One thing I think is probable is that both hardcovers are _not_ story arcs, and that we're getting our mechanical expansion this year. Given that the expansion will almost certainly include psionics, Dark Sun seems likely for "Dust."


----------



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2017)

robus said:


> I think there's absolutely no chance that they would announce 2 adventures one right after another... is there?!




This is why I didn't go with Isle of Dread for "midway"


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2017)

spiggs18 said:


> Dark Sun would be awesome, but I doubt that WOTC would change there direction now. It's Forgotten Realms with about a page worth of information on how to convert the adventure to other settings LOL.




What, like, Curse of Strahd?


----------



## ddaley (Mar 15, 2017)

Will these require a subscription?   J/K!

Actually, a subscription that I might support is one like Paizo's Adventure Path subscription...


----------



## MechaTarrasque (Mar 15, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Except that the likelihood of 2 APs 2 months apart is vanishingly small.




That will teach me to skip the release dates......


----------



## robus (Mar 15, 2017)

Morrus said:


> What, like, Curse of Strahd?




That was a bit of a bodge though wasn't it?


----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2017)

Mercurius said:


> Let's add them all together:
> 
> June 20 $9.95
> July 18 $14.95
> ...




Note that all of those dates are Tuesdays except September 17, which is a Sunday. Magic sets sometimes prerelease on Sunday.


----------



## Bera (Mar 15, 2017)

If we're getting an adventure in a different world, it'd be likely that the game expansion/options book (i.e. all those subclasses, artificer, and mystic) might be before the adventure.

None of the recent UA stuff screams Dark Sun to me except for the mystic. Mystic, Artificer, and some of the others fit Eberron much more than they all fill in gaps for Dark Sun or Al-Qadim/Zakhara. A few of the recent options like Kensai, Samurai, and Wu Jen might be consistent with a Kara-Tur adventure too, but I don't get a feeling of any other setting (Maztica, Dragonlance, etc.).


----------



## Zhern (Mar 15, 2017)

November is the time for lore/mechanics/expansion books - 11/3/15 was Sword Coast Adventurer's Guide and 11/15/16 was Volo's Guide to Monsters. September has been the time for the APs - Storm King's Thunder, Rage of Demons, Rise of Tiamat (I think this was actually October because Monster Manual was in September). 

That being said:
Dust: much like the others I'm going to hope for Dark Sun but I don't really have faith that we'll see anything but more Forgotten Realms anytime soon (Strahd was a nice departure). 

Midway: the BBoM (Big Book of Mechanics) that Mearls has talked about.


----------



## FallenAkriel (Mar 15, 2017)

Midway is definitively the wording for a book half-player half-dm.
Dust, I will go with Fairy Dust aka Feywild adventure, too soon for Dark Sun.


----------



## Lidgar (Mar 15, 2017)

Dust = Al-Qadim? Seems a little out of the blue, but its FR.

 Or *perhaps a reboot of the Desert of Desolation Series*? You know how they like to go retro.

Agree Midway likely the rules expansion/options.


----------



## paul1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dust: Immediately Dark Sun comes to mind

Midway: I am going to guess a version of Manual of the Planes with a possible series of short quests like Volo's did.


----------



## gyor (Mar 15, 2017)

JeffB said:


> Dust will be a return to the Desert Desolation




 This is my thought as well. WotC has shown a strong focus on new spins to beloved classic adventures,  and they have not touched Desert of Desolation and that one is even in FR,  in the Raurin Desert near Mulhorand. 

 I'd love to see it explore the Old Empires region of the realms, a region where we've only had a brief glance that shows radical change in 5e. 

 As for Undermountain they won't go their till the movie which is set in Water deep and Undermountian is going to be released,  no way they miss out on the Synergies. 

 Midway I believe like everyone else will be the big book odmf rules.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2017)

robus said:


> That was a bit of a bodge though wasn't it?




Was it? Sounds rather like the No True Scotsman fallacy!


----------



## gyor (Mar 15, 2017)

Lidgar said:


> Dust = Al-Qadim? Seems a little out of the blue, but its FR.
> 
> Or *perhaps a reboot of the Desert of Desolation Series*? You know how they like to go retro.
> 
> Agree Midway likely the rules expansion/options.




 You ninja's me with your retro point in regards to Desert of Desolation. 

 It's set in a part of the Realms that is as exotic in it's own way as Zakahara,  but with God Kings/Queens,  Dragonborn Kingdoms,  Genasi,  Aasimar,  Tieflings,  Imaskari Wizards and Artificers,  Pharaoh's,  Pyramids,  and a history of fallen Empires and exotic magic's.


----------



## robus (Mar 15, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Was it? Sounds rather like the No True Scotsman fallacy!




Let's just say they wanted to have their haggis and eat it too!


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Mar 15, 2017)

Just to add this in, but over on the AL sub-forum, a couple of the people in charge of that have said that the season tied to Yawning Portal is short because the one that comes after it will be extra long and bigger and more exciting, not remembering the exact wording right now. But that makes me think that the Fall adventure will be the one that finally goes to a different world. My guess is a Planescape/Sigil adventure and sourcebook.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Mar 15, 2017)

robus said:


> That was a bit of a bodge though wasn't it?



 I thought CoS was generally well-received?


----------



## robus (Mar 15, 2017)

Tony Vargas said:


> I thought CoS was generally well-received?




Oh sure - it was the start in FR then switch to Ravenloft (just because) that was the bodgy part.


----------



## Mercurius (Mar 15, 2017)

Like FallenAkriel said, "midway" could represent halfway between PHB2 and DMG2.

The WW 2 reference is interesting. Maybe it focuses on Sigil being attacked by some kind of extraplanar group (githyanki?). But I just don't see how it won't be a rules expansion book, so probably not.

Regardless, whatever the next story arc is, it is most likely "Dust" and it most likely employs psionics and mystics. So even if it isn't Dark Sun but instead a reboot of Desert of Desolation, I'm guessing they re-skin it a bit with Dark Sun flavorings and a heavily mystic feel.


----------



## Nickolaidas (Mar 15, 2017)

Please let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark SunPlease let it be Dark Sun Please let it be Dark Sun


----------



## Mercurius (Mar 15, 2017)

For a second I was convinced I stumbled upon what "midway" means. I thought Mearls said at one point that they had the first *seven years* of story arcs planned, which would have put November 2017 approximately "midway" between July of 2014 (Starter Set) and Spring of 2021 (end of seven years of 5E). But then I looked at the release schedule page, and the quote from Mearls was that they had the story arcs planned out through 2018, not seven years, so I think I mis-remembered. Oh well - it was a good try, I think .


----------



## lkj (Mar 15, 2017)

robus said:


> Oh sure - it was the start in FR then switch to Ravenloft (just because) that was the bodgy part.




Don't have my book with me. But pretty sure they just gave several options for how to get a party to Ravenloft. Not having some of those options tie in with FR would have been odd. The adventure doesn't substantially start in FR unless you want it to.

AD


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 15, 2017)

Midway will be a naval themed AP with quasi magical aircraft carriers launching Dragons. The climax will be a battler out near Evermeet with the Kara Tur Fleet defeated!!!.

Calling it now.


----------



## mflayermonk (Mar 15, 2017)

Midway could be based on the game maker Midway, creators of such games as Mortal Combat and Rampage.


----------



## mvincent (Mar 15, 2017)

'Midway' makes me think of 'Battle of the Midway', which makes me think of a mass battle system (which they've been working on in Unearthed Arcana). A ship related supplement is not out of the question either.


----------



## Sword of Spirit (Mar 15, 2017)

Dark Sun is extremely unlikely because it needs psionics, and finished psionic rules by then aren't highly likely (given that previous statements from Mike Mearls implied at least one more playtest after the one we just got). Now, I could be wrong on that (I was wrong on the PHB making the summer 2014 release date), but that's the way to bet. Indicators that I might be wrong on that would be if we see a psionics feedback survey within 3 weeks, and another playtest out before the end of May. That would give them time to burn the midnight oil and perhaps have the finished ruleset out by September. I wouldn't count on it though--it still seems unlikely.

Since they still haven't figured out what form to publish the big book of mechanics in, it is also not highly likely, though I think it's possibly more likely than psionics, simply because they probably aren't us multiple design iterations to playtest on it. If they get in the rest of the stuff in the next few months, they could have it ready to go by November.

"Dust" could be anything. We're probably stretching to assume there is any environmental connection to it. More likely it's about undead.



Mortellan said:


> Midway though. I think a good interpretation of that could be Sigil which is at the midway point of all things in the Planescape setting.




This is the one that came to my mind. Since it wouldn't be a second adventure, perhaps they are considering a Sigil "setting" book as the format in which to put out the new mechanics. What they are very unlikely to do is put out a big book of crunch without some story or lore connection, because that violates their marketing strategy. _If_ on the other hand, they used Sigil as the place that pulls together stuff from all over the multiverse, then they could also include a bunch of otherwise unrelated crunch, and even include races and subclasses specific to various D&D settings.

That would be pretty darn cool, and fit in with their marketing style.



Mercurius said:


> I don't buy the "midway between editions" as I don't think we're going to see 6E until 2024...




I'll raise you that and say I don't think we'll see a 6e for at least 13 years or so. If it were up to Mike Mearls, we might never get another edition, and that would be fine with me. That said, I think we probably will eventually get one more edition of D&D, and if they do it right they can then cease rewriting the game and just focus on continued expansion for the rest of the lifetime of D&D.


----------



## Mercurius (Mar 15, 2017)

Sword of Spirit said:


> I'll raise you that and say I don't think we'll see a 6e for at least 13 years or so. If it were up to Mike Mearls, we might never get another edition, and that would be fine with me. That said, I think we probably will eventually get one more edition of D&D, and if they do it right they can then cease rewriting the game and just focus on continued expansion for the rest of the lifetime of D&D.




I agree we may never see "6E," but we almost certainly will see revised versions of 5E and/or some kind of 50th anniversary commemorative edition. Who knows, maybe we see something akin to "5.2" -- errata-ed and revised core rulebooks that come out in a few years that incorporate lessons learned from the first half decade of 5E (e.g. the ranger). Then in 2024, we get a bunch of 50th anniversary deluxe stuff, even a kind of 5.5 that incorporates some tweaks and such. 

But given the nature of changing technology, but the time we get deep into the 2020s and approach 2030, who knows what sort of technologies will be available and how it will impact a 20th century game like D&D. I certainy don't see a 6th, 7th, etc...Rather, I see 5E being the last true new edition, with further and increasingly smaller revisions for as long as there is interest, and then a truly new "edition" of D&D being a virtual world.

But back on topic...


----------



## JeffB (Mar 15, 2017)

Midway- turning point in the Pacific theatre. 

Midway- a classic WWII movie from the mid 1970s with a who's who of Hollywood cast. Charleton Heston was the biggest star.

Charleton Heston was also in The Planet of the Apes



GAW$@!!T ALL TO H- E DOUBLEHOCKEYSTICKS..THEY DID IT...WOTC REALLY DID IT....THEY BLEW IT UP...

I'm predicting Gamma World

Final answer Regis.


----------



## Gradine (Mar 15, 2017)

I'll echo the sentiments here that Dark Sun seems highly unlikely; if they're going to go somewhere outside of typical Forgotten Realms it'll likely still be something they can shoehorn in as an expansion or otherwise connected to the setting (see: Ravenloft). That's why I think Planescape seems like a likely answer for Dust (if not a Deserts of Desolation-inspired AP, which seems the most likely answer at this point); and certainly a Manuel of Planes of sorts for Midway.


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll (Mar 15, 2017)

"Dust" as in "Stardust" as in "f-you Space Pathfinder, have some Spelljammer"
"Midway" couldnthem be Sigil?


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll (Mar 15, 2017)

But I'd love Gamma World. I would be so all over that.


----------



## darjr (Mar 15, 2017)

I would LOVE a desert of desolation AP!!!


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll (Mar 15, 2017)

Isle of Dread??


----------



## Reynard (Mar 15, 2017)

I think folks expecting or hoping for Dark Sun are going to be disappointed. They don't even out a Dark Sun entry in the module sidebars. I think it is far more likely we will see Eberron as a second setting (assuming one doesn't count Ravenloft as one). We might see Dragonlance as a big AP with a supporting hardcover but I bet that is still years away.


----------



## bedir than (Mar 15, 2017)

A different thought for Dust. It's the dust of travels. And that's why it includes Al-Qadim, Kara Tur, Mazteca and the rest of Toril


----------



## Staccat0 (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm gonna be one of the odd ducks who thinks DUST is a Zarakhara adventure set in The Realms.


----------



## flametitan (Mar 15, 2017)

Assuming that the codenames have relation to their products. I'm pretty sure Dagger was not designed to hint at SKT.


----------



## Elrith (Mar 15, 2017)

Midway is a big battle-centic naval adventure, hence "Midway;" or a planar adventure, with Planscape's middle plane involved; or an eastern-themed psionics supplement whose codename is inspired by a play on The Middle Way. That last one is a stretch.


----------



## hastur_nz (Mar 16, 2017)

flametitan said:


> Assuming that the codenames have relation to their products. I'm pretty sure Dagger was not designed to hint at SKT.




You are correct - the "code names" do not generally bear much relation to the actual product, except maybe in hindsight, so using the code-name to guess what it's about?  Unlikely.  Dust was released to beta-testers late last year; the next one has yet to get that far (as far as I know).


----------



## ProgBard (Mar 16, 2017)

The Grassy Gnoll said:


> "Dust" as in "Stardust" as in "f-you Space Pathfinder, have some Spelljammer"




I thought "stardust" too, but my theory was that it would be an update of Barrier Peaks. Assuming the codename has any kind of relevant meaning, which is not a given.

(Er, SPOILERS, I guess.)


----------



## TheSwartz (Mar 16, 2017)

I would sure like to get into some Feywild


----------



## JasonZZ (Mar 16, 2017)

Chalk me up as another one who thinks "Dust" will be either Dark Sun or some other desert themed book. "Midway", though? I think Tony Vargas is on to something, though, and "Midway" is a war reference.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 16, 2017)

An adventure set in the Realms and a non-adventure book. Thats been the pattern for the last few years. 

As for the rest...we will see. Last year we had CoS, which was basically setting neutral. Then SKT, which was very setting specific, along with the monster book. 

This year we are getting TftYP, which is basically setting neutral...

Something psionic does make sense, but there is a lot of directions that could go in.


----------



## ccs (Mar 16, 2017)

JeffB said:


> Dust will be a return to the Desert of Desolation or Dark Sun
> 
> Midway- "phb2"..halfway point to the next edition.




Agree.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 16, 2017)

I want to speculate that "Dust" was code-named that because it's going to be the first D&D hardcover to be published with a Dustjacket. However, . . .

I'm imagining the start of their search for codenames for 5E, and imagining it went something like this: 

"We need codenames for our hardbounds. Give me your best suggestions!" 
_"What are the contents going to be?"_ 
"That doesn't matter. We're looking for names that have no relation to the contents." 
_"Why?"_ 
"Operational security, of course. We want it to be impossible for people to guess the contents on the basis of the codenames." 
_"Where did you get that sort of reason?"_ 
"It's that way the professionals in government do it. You know, the spooks. It's real cloak-and-dagger stuff." 
_"Okay, but that means you just provided the first two codenames yourself: Cloak and Dagger."_


----------



## ccs (Mar 16, 2017)

I'll be surprised if we don't get a 5e version of Desert of Desolation.
We got the Caves of Chaos in the playtest,
We got a Tiamat/dragon themed adventure ala DL/RHoD,
We got a new version of ToEE,
We got an Underdark adventure, 
We got Ravenloft, 
We got a giant themed adventure ala the G-series,
We're about to get a compilation of a few modules such as ToH, White Plume, etc.

All we're really missing on the classics checklist is Desert of Desolation & maybe the Slave - Lords series....


----------



## Rygar (Mar 16, 2017)

Dust could also be a reference to the Plains of Dust in Dragonlance.  Honestly, I think we could probably tie the term "Dust" into pretty much every D&D campaign setting.


----------



## Shasarak (Mar 16, 2017)

spiggs18 said:


> Dark Sun would be awesome, but I doubt that WOTC would change there direction now. It's Forgotten Realms with about a page worth of information on how to convert the adventure to other settings LOL.




I would agree with spiggs18.  So if that is the case then it should be an adventure path in the Anauroch or possibly Calimshan.


----------



## Demetrios1453 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sword of Spirit said:


> Dark Sun is extremely unlikely because it needs psionics, and finished psionic rules by then aren't highly likely (given that previous statements from Mike Mearls implied at least one more playtest after the one we just got). Now, I could be wrong on that (I was wrong on the PHB making the summer 2014 release date), but that's the way to bet. Indicators that I might be wrong on that would be if we see a psionics feedback survey within 3 weeks, and another playtest out before the end of May. That would give them time to burn the midnight oil and perhaps have the finished ruleset out by September. I wouldn't count on it though--it still seems unlikely.
> 
> Since they still haven't figured out what form to publish the big book of mechanics in, it is also not highly likely, though I think it's possibly more likely than psionics, simply because they probably aren't us multiple design iterations to playtest on it. If they get in the rest of the stuff in the next few months, they could have it ready to go by November.




I too am wondering if we'll be getting the big book of crunch this year since they are still putting out playtest material in March, it would seem to me to be a tight turnaround for a release in November (but then again, I am certainly no expert in publishing!).

Also like you, I am also leaning a bit towards a planar adventure (Great Modron March revamp?) and "Manual of the Planes"-type rules book as a reasonably good possibility for the paired release...


(And no doubt they are all reading this and enjoying themselves immensely over our frenzied speculation lol)


----------



## Hussar (Mar 16, 2017)

Dust could also refer to the fact that several settings have been gathering dust.  Maybe we're getting 5e Blackmoor!!!  

I thought the code names did relate tangentially to the products though.  Dagger is a Macbeth reference and wasn't Lear something of an inspiration for Storm King's Thunder?  Or am I misremembering things?

But, in any case, I could totally see Dust being a sort of Tour Des Realms adventure where they open up the Realms for later expansions.  You travel from the Sword Coast to a bunch of different locations, opening up a sort of Silk Road to Kara Tur.  Good way to give people what they say they want.


----------



## Jester David (Mar 16, 2017)

I think we'd heard of "Dust" prior, possibly in a podcast. 
Could be soooo many things, it's hard to say. _Deserts of Desolation_ is a good guess, albeit a story that takes place outside of Sword Coast. Unless it's in Anauroch, but that's not very Egyptian.
Dark Sun is a stretch because so much other stuff is needed for that setting: psionics, races, the world. 

It's probably unrelated. Like "Dagger" was for SKT


----------



## Hussar (Mar 16, 2017)

Well, there is the Shaar, but, that's a long way from the Sword Coast.


----------



## Superchunk77 (Mar 16, 2017)

Reynard said:


> I think folks expecting or hoping for Dark Sun are going to be disappointed. They don't even out a Dark Sun entry in the module sidebars. I think it is far more likely we will see Eberron as a second setting (assuming one doesn't count Ravenloft as one). We might see Dragonlance as a big AP with a supporting hardcover but I bet that is still years away.




Not entirely true. They had a whole Dark Sun section in Princes of the Apocalypse, as in how to run the AP in Dark Sun.

Psionics was a huge part of Dark Sun, and was probably the best known setting to include them. With the Mystic playtest in it's third iteration, it seems likely we may see a Dark Sun book. It might not be this "dust" book we are seeing now, but it bodes well for the future.

I'm still hoping for Dark Sun though.


----------



## MidwayHaven (Mar 16, 2017)

"*Midway*" sounds interesting, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Gadodel (Mar 16, 2017)

Dust:  Up from the Ashes, Greyhawk!

Midway: Epic Level Handbook, to prepare us for something much, much more!


----------



## Jhaelen (Mar 16, 2017)

Dust is clearly referring to Dark Sun - or at least it should!

And while I'd love to believe that Midway refers to Planescape I somehow doubt it. It's probably something way more boring, e.g. related to the Forgotten Realms.

Did I mention that I always feel the irresistible urge to yawn when I read something about the 'Yawning Portal'?


----------



## unnatural 20 (Mar 16, 2017)

Why would Dust equal Dark Sun? How was Dagger related to Storm King's Thunder?


----------



## Zansy (Mar 16, 2017)

I second the hoping for Dark Sun and Sigil stuff :3 I'd love to see it happen.

Another thing I thought about, and this is grasping at straws, with the whole "Midway" as a WWII reference, is that there's always the possibility, however unlikely, that in one of these unearthed Arcana articles they'll revisit Modern Magic and bring D&D to a different timeline. O. O

but yeah, Dark Sun, Sigil, or Fey would be ideal


----------



## eryndel (Mar 16, 2017)

Jester David said:


> I think we'd heard of "Dust" prior, possibly in a podcast.
> Could be soooo many things, it's hard to say. _Deserts of Desolation_ is a good guess, albeit a story that takes place outside of Sword Coast. Unless it's in Anauroch, but that's not very Egyptian.




To be fair, Deserts of Desolation already has a home in the Realms east of Mulhorand and north of places like Estagund, Durpar, and Var the Golden/Drowned.   Plains of Purple Dust, Raurin the Dust Desert.   Still, a long way from the Sword Coast but would be a fair contender for "Dust"


----------



## Bitbrain (Mar 16, 2017)

Did some research into Desert of Desolation.

It looks like it was a precursor of sorts to Dark Sun, so if "dust" is indeed the next AP and a conversion of Desert of Desolation, I'd certainly be happy.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 16, 2017)

unnatural 20 said:


> Why would Dust equal Dark Sun? How was Dagger related to Storm King's Thunder?




Given how Chris Perkins described Storm King's Thunder as merging "Against the Giants + Shakespeare", I guess that "Dagger" was a reference to this line from Macbeth act 2: "Is this a dagger which I see before me, The handle toward my hand? Come, let me clutch thee."

"Cloak" for Curse of Strahd makes sense when you look at the cover of the Hickmans' classic I6 with Strahd wearing a billowing cloak.

And "Labyrinth" for Tales from the Yawning Portal makes sense both because it's a collection of dungeons and because it's retro (like the 1986 Jim Henson film _Labyrinth_).

Not sure what the codename for Out of the Abyss was.

Of course the codenames are to protect their internal development, so they can change it up any way they like, but so far Wizards has been playful with their codenaming, offering hints for us fans. No reason to expect that's no longer true for "Dust" and "Midway."

I may be wrong here, but weren't some of the Unearthed Arcana surveys referred to as "Midway Surveys" or maybe "Midway" was the name of the company handling WotC's surveying? I can't recall, but if that's true, that lends credence to what folks are thinking here – that "Midway" is a player rules supplement.


----------



## Corwin (Mar 16, 2017)

I doubt "dust" has anything to do with what the word might evoke. Like Dark Sun or Al Qadim. I think that would be too on the nose.


----------



## cmad1977 (Mar 16, 2017)

Dust isn't sand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropbear8mybaby (Mar 16, 2017)

Dust: Dark Sun.

Midway: Sigil.


----------



## Warmaster Horus (Mar 16, 2017)

Corwin said:


> I doubt "dust" has anything to do with what the word might evoke. Like Dark Sun or Al Qadim. I think that would be too on the nose.




Dust => Dust in the Wind => Kansas => Wizard of Oz => Greatest Wizard in the Land => Hallaster Blackcloak => Undermountain.

Q.E.D.


----------



## Corwin (Mar 16, 2017)

Warmaster Horus said:


> Dust => Dust in the Wind => Kansas => Wizard of Oz => Greatest Wizard in the Land => Hallaster Blackcloak => Undermountain.
> 
> Q.E.D.



I think that's far more likely, in truth. And even probably also the kind of wacky machinations WotC plays with for their code-naming conventions.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 16, 2017)

Warmaster Horus said:


> Dust => Dust in the Wind => Kansas => Wizard of Oz => Greatest Wizard in the Land => Hallaster Blackcloak => Undermountain.
> 
> Q.E.D.




Kansas, got to love 'em. I like your theory.


----------



## Gradine (Mar 16, 2017)

Warmaster Horus said:


> Dust => Dust in the Wind => Kansas => Wizard of Oz => Greatest Wizard in the Land => Hallaster Blackcloak => Undermountain.
> 
> Q.E.D.




Ooh, let me try:

Dust => Dust in the Wind => Kansas => Carry on my Wayward Son => Supernatural => Demons and Devils => Blood War => Planescape


----------



## Reynard (Mar 16, 2017)

Gradine said:


> Ooh, let me try:
> 
> Dust => Dust in the Wind => Kansas => Carry on my Wayward Son => Supernatural => Demons and Devils => Blood War => Planescape




Dust => Ziggy Stardust => Space +> Spelljammer


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Midway => Video Games => Pac-Man => Mazes => Labyrinth => Tales of the Yawning Portal

Next fall we're getting Tales of the Yawning Portal 2, with seven more more redone dungeons for 5E:

The Lost Island of Castanamir
Thunderspire Labyrinth
Ghost Tower of Inverness
The Gates of Firestorm Peak
Expedition to the Barrier Peaks
Vault of the Drow
Labyrinth of Madness


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 16, 2017)

Is there any reason they couldn't set Deserts of Deolation IN Dark Sun?

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## gyor (Mar 16, 2017)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Is there any reason they couldn't set Deserts of Deolation IN Dark Sun?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app




 Because Desert of Desolation is already set in the Forgotten Realms,  which makes it easily accessible to Adventurers League PCs,  we're as Athas is generally among the least accessible places within D&D.

 BUT,  there maybe Conversion notes for Athas,  as it's converts to Darksun much more readily then say Dragonlance.


----------



## gyor (Mar 16, 2017)

Desert of Desolation focuses on the ruins of the Bakar Empire,  which was a Imaskari Suvivor State,  which oddly worshipped Mulhorandi Gods among others,  which made it interesting,  as it was the Mulhorandi Gods who wiped out the original Imaskar Empire. 

 It also included worshippers of other Gods and Titans who we're not worshipped normally in FR,  from contact with the civilizations of other worlds. 

 So it's a very interesting area to explore both for its past and current events.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 16, 2017)

gyor said:


> Desert of Desolation focuses on the ruins of the Bakar Empire,  which was a Imaskari Suvivor State,  which oddly worshipped Mulhorandi Gods among others,  which made it interesting,  as it was the Mulhorandi Gods who wiped out the original Imaskar Empire.
> 
> It also included worshippers of other Gods and Titans who we're not worshipped normally in FR,  from contact with the civilizations of other worlds.
> 
> So it's a very interesting area to explore both for its past and current events.



Cool. I'm not familiar with it (beyond the name). In spite of having played D&D weekly since 1984, I only started playing in the FR since the Next Playtest started!

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 16, 2017)

Dust refers to this edition, being driving into the dust with broken promises and inept design.  Which leads to Midway, meaning they are midway done with 6e.

Just checking to see if I'm doing this HATER5 attitude right...


----------



## Nickolaidas (Mar 16, 2017)

I sincerely do *not* want Midway to mean midway between 5E and 6E. 5E goes very slow in terms of content so it shouldn't be updated to 6E with less then 20 books in 5E's name. 5E is the first edition I'm 100% invested in (have all the books so far, something I'd *never* done with any D&D E prior) and I won't even bother with 6E.

Besides, I really want to see more campaign settings in this edition.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 16, 2017)

Nickolaidas said:


> I sincerely do *not* want Midway to mean midway between 5E and 6E. 5E goes very slow in terms of content so it shouldn't be updated to 6E with less then 20 books in 5E's name. 5E is the first edition I'm 100% invested in (have all the books so far, something I'd *never* done with any D&D E prior) and I won't even bother with 6E.
> 
> Besides, I really want to see more campaign settings in this edition.



Well, you should be fine. That is a really unlikely interpretation of a codename for a product.

Even IF it refers to "midway" through some sort of publishing plan, it doesn't mean midway to 6e. It just means we're halfway through their first plan. What comes next? Another plan.



Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## wcpfish (Mar 16, 2017)

Midway as in carnival.....perhaps?


----------



## darjr (Mar 16, 2017)

https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/5011/monsters-midway

If it is derived from this then Midway may be, in part, a monster book. Something like Volo's Guide. I'm surprised no one has brought up this old TSR boardgame.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 16, 2017)

I had forgotten about that one! If that was the case, I feel like the folks at Games Workshop might take umbrage, what with the similarities to Blood Bowl. Heck, they tried to take legal action over the term “space marine.”



darjr said:


> https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/5011/monsters-midway
> 
> If it is derived from this then Midway may be, in part, a monster book. Something like Volo's Guide. I'm surprised no one has brought up this old TSR boardgame.


----------



## trystero (Mar 16, 2017)

Guessing here before I read the thread: "Dust" is the _Desert of Desolation_ adventures (set in the Forgotten Realms again, as in I3–5), and "Midway" is something circus- or carnival- or fair-themed, rather than being a reference to the WWII battle or any sort of halfway point.


----------



## mankyle (Mar 17, 2017)

mmm yesterday they talked about the Moonshae islands and let's remember the 4E backdrop article in a Dungeon or Dragon Magazine.
in thst article they described the situation of the Moonshae islands and there was a war between the eladrin kingdom of Sarifal and the Unseelie  fey with the dwarves and humans in the middle and the Vampiress in the island of  Snowdown.

i don't think this is a coincidence and I'm thinking that "dust" is going to be a fey related adventure set in the Moonshae Islands.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Reynard (Mar 17, 2017)

mankyle said:


> mmm yesterday they talked about the Moonshae islands and let's remember the 4E backdrop article in a Dungeon or Dragon Magazine.
> in thst article they described the situation of the Moonshae islands and there was a war between the eladrin kingdom of Sarifal and the Unseelie  fey with the dwarves and humans in the middle and the Vampiress in the island of  Snowdown.
> 
> i don't think this is a coincidence and I'm thinking that "dust" is going to be a fey related adventure set in the Moonshae Islands.
> ...




That interesting. Faerie dust brings to mind Peter Pan: pirates and natives and mermaids etc...


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 17, 2017)

OK, seriously, this is a no brainer.  If you recall your WWII history, the battle of Midway was immediately preceded by the US sending out a fake message that they knew the Japanese would intercept.  That fake message was about how they were out of water.  What happens when you have no water?  It's nothing but barren dust.  There's your dust and Midway reference without having to go 7 steps from Kevin Bacon to do so.

So quite clearly, WoTC is putting out a WWII supplement for 5e.  I for one can't wait for my halfling fighter to hop into his corsair and get into a dogfight with a dragon.

Then again, I've been wanting to do that ever since this dragon magazine came in the mail back in the 80s...


----------



## JeffB (Mar 17, 2017)

Sacrosanct said:


> OK, seriously, this is a no brainer.  If you recall your WWII history, the battle of Midway was immediately preceded by the US sending out a fake message that they knew the Japanese would intercept.  That fake message was about how they were out of water.  What happens when you have no water?  It's nothing but barren dust.  There's your dust and Midway reference without having to go 7 steps from Kevin Bacon to do so.
> 
> So quite clearly, WoTC is putting out a WWII supplement for 5e.  I for one can't wait for my halfling fighter to hop into his corsair and get into a dogfight with a dragon.
> 
> Then again, I've been wanting to do that ever since this dragon magazine came in the mail back in the 80s...




AF!


----------



## Reynard (Mar 17, 2017)

Sacrosanct said:


>




Oh how I love the Dragon covers from the mid 80s to mid 90s


----------



## Zaukrie (Mar 17, 2017)

I still feel moonshae is the place for a d&d TV series or movie

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Mar 17, 2017)

If secret D&D modules were named after other WWII battles what would they'd be?

And what if Dust is really named after that same overplayed Counter-Strike map?


----------



## Corwin (Mar 17, 2017)

Sacrosanct said:


> OK, seriously, this is a no brainer.  If you recall your WWII history, the battle of Midway was immediately preceded by the US sending out a fake message that they knew the Japanese would intercept.  That fake message was about how they were out of water.  What happens when you have no water?  It's nothing but barren dust.  There's your dust and Midway reference without having to go 7 steps from Kevin Bacon to do so.
> 
> So quite clearly, WoTC is putting out a WWII supplement for 5e.  I for one can't wait for my halfling fighter to hop into his corsair and get into a dogfight with a dragon.
> 
> Then again, I've been wanting to do that ever since this dragon magazine came in the mail back in the 80s...



Please tell me you've seen Reign of Fire (2002)!


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 17, 2017)

What kind of nerd would I be if I hadn't?   A bad one, that's what.


----------



## Valdier (Mar 17, 2017)

I would agree that Dust == Darksun, although I would VASTLY prefer this to be Al-Qadim

But I think Midway could be Undermountain. Two AP's is it possible?


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 17, 2017)

Kobold Avenger said:


> If secret D&D modules were named after other WWII battles what would they'd be? . . .




"Bulge" (as in The Battle of the Bulge") could be a new, secret module based on Shakespeare's _King Henry the Fifth_, wherein a small party of "good guys" are faced against an enormous ("bulging") force of enemies, where the enemies are standing in the way of the party's only possible escape route. 

I mean, if "Storm King's Thunder" was based on _King Lear_, we could have another reference to The Bard, right?


----------



## gyor (Mar 17, 2017)

Valdier said:


> I would agree that Dust == Darksun, although I would VASTLY prefer this to be Al-Qadim
> 
> But I think Midway could be Undermountain. Two AP's is it possible?




 I like Darksun like many here,  but honestly I think even Al Qadim is more likely then Darksun. 

 But I still believe and hope it's Desert of Desolation (or an advantage that is influenced highly by it,  like the previous adventurers we're influenced by the classics.


----------



## speculart (Mar 18, 2017)

Mortellan said:


> Agreed with everyone that Dust does seem obviously Darksun. Too easy to be true.
> 
> Midway though. I think a good interpretation of that could be Sigil which is at the midway point of all things in the Planescape setting.




My thoughts precisely


----------



## evilives (Mar 18, 2017)

Dust: I offer three steaming piles of prophecy. 
1. Possibly a rousing update of the Master of the Desert Nomads/Temple of Death modules from D&D Expert, and the re-appearance of the beloved nagpa. 
2. Possibly a romp in the Tomb of Horrors. 
3. Possibly a version of Peter Pan, set on a revamped Isle of Dread, with the Lost Boys as monk assassins, Peter Pan as a hermaphroditic avatar of nature, Wendy as a Paladin of Vengeance, and Captain Hook as a quadruple amputee mindflayer psionically conjoined with his ship.

Midway: Again, the piles three.
1. The D&D 5e equivalent of d20 Modern.
2. A miscellany of DM and Player tidbits ala Unearthed Arcana
3. Mass combat rules ala Battlesystem


----------



## Wasgo (Mar 18, 2017)

Dust is clearly Mystara because it's been gathering dust for a couple of decades. And Midway is Hollow World because it's midway through Mystara. Clearly.


----------



## Guest 6801328 (Mar 18, 2017)

I hope it's a superdungeon.


----------



## Curmudjinn (Mar 18, 2017)

When I think of midway, I think of the Battle of Midway and how that one battle completely changed WW2 after that. Even in theatres many thousands of miles away.

Which makes me think Midway as a book is going to offer a huge change to D&D, likely in the advanced rules book.


----------



## happyhermit (Mar 18, 2017)

Someone mentioned it already I think, but when I just went to an Unearthed Arcana survey that "Midway" in the page title really stood out to me.


----------



## Sword of Spirit (Mar 18, 2017)

happyhermit said:


> Someone mentioned it already I think, but when I just went to an Unearthed Arcana survey that "Midway" in the page title really stood out to me.




I think this is it. The date implies a game expansion rather than an adventure, and the feedback surveys are on future mechanical content. Now...this doesn't tell us exactly what content or format it will be, but I think this is the answer to the meaning of the code name.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 19, 2017)

Sword of Spirit said:


> I think this is it. The date implies a game expansion rather than an adventure, and the feedback surveys are on future mechanical content. Now...this doesn't tell us exactly what content or format it will be, but I think this is the answer to the meaning of the code name.




That's probably because they are only jusy starting to nail down the content and format for it, I expect.

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 19, 2017)

happyhermit said:


> Someone mentioned it already I think, but when I just went to an Unearthed Arcana survey that "Midway" in the page title really stood out to me.






Sword of Spirit said:


> I think this is it. The date implies a game expansion rather than an adventure, and the feedback surveys are on future mechanical content. Now...this doesn't tell us exactly what content or format it will be, but I think this is the answer to the meaning of the code name.




Yep, that was me. Here's a screenshot to clarify it for everyone. When you click on the survey link, it opens the D&D Midway Survey 13 (Traps...) tab.






Where it gets interesting is wondering how this will be distinct from previous edition's "Player's Handbook 2" or player's supplements. For example, they changed things up with Volo's Guide to Monsters, making it a monster book combined with a lore book and a monstrous humanoid race supplement. Maybe we'll see the several-parts-in-one-book approach again in "Midway"?

Here's a quick recap of things we've seen in UA (crossing out things already in SCAG)...

Eberron, 2/2/2015: Races (Changeling, Shifter, Warforged), Arcane Tradition (Artificer), Action Points, Dragonmark Feat(s)
When Armies Clash, 3/2/2015: Mass Combat Rules
Modifying Classes, 4/6/2015: DM Guidelines, Spell-less Ranger, Favored Soul
Waterborne Adventures, 5/4/2015: Race (Minotaur of Krynn), Fighting Style (Mariner), Roguish Archetype (Swashbuckler), Sorcerous Origin (Storm)
Variant Rules, 6/8/2015: Players Make All Rolls, Vitality, Custom Alignments
Awakened Mystic, 7/6/2015: first attempt at the Mystic class
Modern Magic, 8/3/2015: Divine Domain (City), Warlock (Ghost in the Machine), Arcane Tradition (Technomancy), New Spells
Ranger, 9/9/2015: first revision of the Ranger
Prestige Classes and Rune Magic, 10/5/2015: Updating Prestige Classes, Rune Scribe
Light, Dark, Underdark, 11/2/2015: Fighting Style (Close Quarters Shooter), Ranger Archetype (Deep Stalker), Sorcerous Origin (Shadow), Warlock (The Undying Light)
That Old Black Magic, 12/7/2015: Race (Tiefling Variant), New Spells
Kits of Old, 1/4/2016: Bardic Colleges (College of Swords, College of Satire), Martial Archetypes (Cavalier, Scout)
Gothic Heroes, 4/4/2016: Race (Revenant), Marital Archetype (Monster Hunter), Roguish Archetype (Inquisitive)
Feats, 6/6/2016: weapon mastery feats & tool feats
The Faithful, 8/1/2016: Warlock (The Seeker), Arcane Tradition (Theurgy)
The Ranger, Revised 9/12/2016: second take on the Ranger revision
Encounter Building, 10/10/2016: alternate encounter building guidelines
Barbarian Primal Paths, 11/7/2016: Path of the Ancestral Guardian, Path of the Storm Herald, Path of the Zealot
Bard Colleges, 11/14/2016: College of Glamour, College of Whispers
Divine Domains, 11/21/2016: Forge, Grave, Protection
Druid Circles and Wild Shape, 11/28/2016: Circle of Dreams, Circle of the Shepherd, Circle of Twilight, Optional Rule (Wild Shape Forms)
Martial Archetypes, 12/5/2016: Arcane Archer, Knight, Samurai, Sharpshooter
Monastic Traditions, 12/12/2016: Way of the Kensei, Way of Tranquility
Paladin Sacred Oaths, 12/19/2016: Oath of Conquest, Oath of Treachery
Artificer, 1/9/2017: revision of the Artificer from 2/2/2015 as its own class
Ranger and Rogue, 1/16/2017: Ranger Archetypes (Horizon Walker, Primeval Guardian), Roguish Archetypes (Scout)
Sorcerer, 2/6/2017: Favored Soul, Phoenix Sorcery, Sea Sorcery, Stone Sorcery
Warlock and Wizard, 2/13/2017: Warlock Otherworldly Patrons (The Hexblade, The Raven Queen), New Eldritch Invocations, Arcane Tradition (Lore Mastery)
Mass Combat, 2/21/2017: major revision of the mass combat rules from 3/2/2015
Traps Revisited, 2/27/2017: trap design & complex traps
The Mystic, 3/13/2017: major revision of the Mystic from 7/6/2015

So, looking at all that, there is a LOT of content. 2 new classes, lots and lots of subclasses, new feats, and new spells. However, maybe there's some stuff coming on the DM side of the screen too, like the mass combat rules & more traps.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 19, 2017)

I still think "Midway" refers to "midway through the initial publishing plan" as opposed to "midway through the edition" (as some people fear).

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## darjr (Mar 19, 2017)

Interesting find! Note that the previous survey is titled midway 12. How many of the surveys have midway in the title?

 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]


----------



## darjr (Mar 19, 2017)

Here are the survey titles I could find that have Midway in them.

Though I didn't look for non midway titles.

Bard colleges - midway 2 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/29805c4661b3 

Druid - midway 4 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/d2b9ee03491a

Fighter - midway 5 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/58266b749755

Monk - midway 6 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/a6ca24df7196

Paladin - midway 7 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/8ee1f69572d8

Ranger and Rogue - midway 9 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/88d00d488e70

Sorcerer - midway 10 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/ede55d46dded

Warlock and Wizard - midway 11 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/2c8ddcde043d

Mass Combat - midway 12 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/19723ad02610

Traps - midway 13 - http://sgiz.mobi/s3/58c9c76c849a

I can't quite get a decent screen shot. Might be a few.

  [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]

Great find [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]


----------



## darjr (Mar 19, 2017)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I still think "Midway" refers to "midway through the initial publishing plan" as opposed to "midway through the edition" (as some people fear).
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app




Yea. The PHB is still selling like gangbusters on amazon. Around here it's still selling good. In fact some stores have been trying to keep up with the 7set dice demand and failing. That to me was stunning news. I wonder what it's like world wide. I certainly see quite a few new dice manufacturers and sellers on Amazon, more than I ever remember before.


----------



## darjr (Mar 19, 2017)

View attachment 82415

I bookmarked them for a screen shot. Not ideal but I don't know how to make the tabs show the full title. erk.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, looks pretty clear that Midway is the major rules expansion.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 19, 2017)

darjr said:


> Yea. The PHB is still selling like gangbusters on amazon. Around here it's still selling good. In fact some stores have been trying to keep up with the 7set dice demand and failing. That to me was stunning news. I wonder what it's like world wide. I certainly see quite a few new dice manufacturers and sellers on Amazon, more than I ever remember before.



I've owned a comic and game store for over 23 years. We haven't had an edition where the core books sell this well 3 years in. 

What's even more awesome, is how the *Starter Set* sells. I move a few of those every week. Which means, not only is the game still doing well, it's still *growing*!

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## darjr (Mar 19, 2017)

Yea, so fill out those surveys. Looks like only a couple are still active.


----------



## happyhermit (Mar 19, 2017)

darjr said:


> Yea, so fill out those surveys. Looks like only a couple are still active.




Which did kind of irk me. I am sure that there are good reasons, like deadlines, but it seems to me that  a month would be a reasonable amount of time before closing the surveys. As long as they got what they need I suppose.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 19, 2017)

Another thread had me thinking... I can see "Dust" being a Deserts of Desolation remake, with a lot of advice on places to set it (Dark Sun, Kara Tur, etc)

And "Midway" being an "Other Settings" crunch book with chapters on Dark Sun (with the Mystic) and Ebberon (with the Artificer) and Kara Tur (with the Asian-themed Subclasses) and presumably Dragonlance (doesn't it have fallen Paladins?) and whatever else.

Lots of fluff with the crunch.

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## briggart (Mar 20, 2017)

Regarding "Dust", not sure if this has been mentioned already, but the PAX East Acquisitions Inc. show ended with

[sblock] the characters being told by the giant oracle to look for an hidden city in a distant land, and to ask the children of Ubtao for guidance in finding an artifact called the Soulmonger, so it's possible Dust will be set in Chult, tying in with the Artus Cimber plotline from SKT.[/sblock]


----------



## Prakriti (Mar 20, 2017)

Excellent sleuthing, Quickleaf & darjr. 

I'm just a little disappointed, because I think this UA stuff needs a LOT more playtesting. I'd rather see a 2018 release date and vigorous playtesting over the next year.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 20, 2017)

briggart said:


> Regarding "Dust", not sure if this has been mentioned already, but the PAX East Acquisitions Inc. show ended with
> 
> [sblock] the characters being told by the giant oracle to look for an hidden city in a distant land, and to ask the children of Ubtao for guidance in finding an artifact called the Soulmonger, so it's possible Dust will be set in Chult, tying in with the Artus Cimber plotline from SKT.[/sblock]




Oh man, I had no idea about either of those! That sounds possible, given how Wizards has been setting things up with the trans-media approach. It could be its own thing or part of a compilation focusing on "lost cities of the Realms."

Sounds like there are a couple connections...

The barae were the seven Chosen of Ubtao, undying men and women who ruled the holy city of Mezro as priest-kings....It was said that if the city of Mezro were ever destroyed, the barae would turn to dust. source

Ubtao is a traditional enemy of yuan-ti, who are covered extensively in Volo's Guide to Monsters.

Ubtao is also associated with dinosaurs...which haven't been in any of the 5e adventures so far...and dinosaurs feature prominently in the Isle of Dread...which I think was part of the D&D Next playtest.

Artus Cimber (from Sword King's Thunder) was first introduced in the novel Ring of Winter where he was searching for the _ring of winter_ in the jungles of Chult, an object said to herald a second ice age and make the bearer immortal. The ring was briefly mentioned in SKT.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 20, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> Oh man, I had no idea about either of those! That sounds possible, given how Wizards has been setting things up with the trans-media approach. It could be its own thing or part of a compilation focusing on "lost cities of the Realms."
> 
> Sounds like there are a couple connections...
> 
> ...



Wait... where's all this from? (Aside from SKT?)

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 20, 2017)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Wait... where's all this from? (Aside from SKT?)
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app




Various sources of FR lore, based off of what  [MENTION=6805135]briggart[/MENTION] mentioned about PAX East Acquisitions Inc. A lot, including the "dust" connection, is pulled from _The Jungles of Chult_ (1993).

The Ubtao stuff I found on the Forgotten Realms wiki, and is cited as coming from the FR Campaign Setting 3rd edition & Faiths and Pantheons (2002).

Personally...I wonder if there's enough there to hang an entire hardcover adventure book on...or if this theory might lend itself better to some kind of compilation.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 20, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> Various sources of FR lore, based off of what  [MENTION=6805135]briggart[/MENTION] mentioned about PAX East Acquisitions Inc. A lot, including the "dust" connection, is pulled from _The Jungles of Chult_ (1993).
> 
> The Ubtao stuff I found on the Forgotten Realms wiki, and is cited as coming from the FR Campaign Setting 3rd edition & Faiths and Pantheons (2002).
> 
> Personally...I wonder if there's enough there to hang an entire hardcover adventure book on...or if this theory might lend itself better to some kind of compilation.



Hmmm... This might be the Year of Compilations. If Dust has Chult as a shorter adventure along with others, and we have Yawning Portal and Midway is a multi-setting crunch book...

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## gyor (Mar 20, 2017)

Well I'd be disappointed that it's not Desert of Desolation,  but at least we'd be exploring beyond the sword coast for a change.


----------



## briggart (Mar 20, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> Various sources of FR lore, based off of what  [MENTION=6805135]briggart[/MENTION] mentioned about PAX East Acquisitions Inc. A lot, including the "dust" connection, is pulled from _The Jungles of Chult_ (1993).
> 
> The Ubtao stuff I found on the Forgotten Realms wiki, and is cited as coming from the FR Campaign Setting 3rd edition & Faiths and Pantheons (2002).
> 
> Personally...I wonder if there's enough there to hang an entire hardcover adventure book on...or if this theory might lend itself better to some kind of compilation.




A possibility is that one of the adventures in Yawning Portal will be relocated to Chult, so the Acq Inc would be a tie-in for that, rather than "Dust". The timing could go both ways, since the next Acq. Inc show will be shortly before "Dust" comes out, so it could either serve as a finale for the Yawning Portal references, or the beginning of the new storyline. 

But your finding about the barae is intriguing, and I personally would love a full Chult AP. I've been trying for a while to get a Primordial Thule campaign going, but right now I don't have enough spare time for that. A Chult AP, especially with a Ring of Winter connection, could serve as a "Primordial Thule"-light campaign.


----------



## Jester David (Mar 20, 2017)

happyhermit said:


> Which did kind of irk me. I am sure that there are good reasons, like deadlines, but it seems to me that  a month would be a reasonable amount of time before closing the surveys. As long as they got what they need I suppose.



But I imagine they want people to actually playtest them. Which likely requires much, much more than than the 1-2 sessions permitted by a month.


----------



## happyhermit (Mar 20, 2017)

Jester David said:


> But I imagine they want people to actually playtest them. Which likely requires much, much more than than the 1-2 sessions permitted by a month.




Well that was my point though, some of the surveys weren't even open for a month afaict. I get that they move to non-public playtests but they could still grab data without shutting down the survey.


----------



## gyor (Mar 20, 2017)

I hope we at least get a good map of Faerun,  especially southern Faerun,                                                               at least in the AP.


----------



## Sword of Spirit (Mar 20, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> Where it gets interesting is wondering how this will be distinct from previous edition's "Player's Handbook 2" or player's supplements. For example, they changed things up with Volo's Guide to Monsters, making it a monster book combined with a lore book and a monstrous humanoid race supplement. Maybe we'll see the several-parts-in-one-book approach again in "Midway"?
> 
> ...
> 
> So, looking at all that, there is a LOT of content. 2 new classes, lots and lots of subclasses, new feats, and new spells. However, maybe there's some stuff coming on the DM side of the screen too, like the mass combat rules & more traps.




I don't think they will make a distinction between player source and DM source, just like they didn't with Volo's Guide. I think you are on the right track with a combined lore and crunch book. That seems to be the standard they are going for in this edition.



FitzTheRuke said:


> I've owned a comic and game store for over 23 years. We haven't had an edition where the core books sell this well 3 years in.
> 
> What's even more awesome, is how the *Starter Set* sells. I move a few of those every week. Which means, not only is the game still doing well, it's still *growing*!




I've found that the Pathfinder players I talk to (especially those who have started their role-playing experience with Pathfinder...wow...the very possibility of that makes me feel like a seasoned citizen) tend to have negative misconceptions about 5e, and that when I explain it to them better they become more interested in trying it out. Particularly, they've been told that it is doesn't have enough options. Now, for some people that will be truth rather than misconception, but it depends a lot on individual preferences. I've been talking to someone who was in that exact boat, and after a few hours talking about the differences and similarities, explaining where the options are found (ie, big meaningful options like subclasses and feats, with less micro-choices), and discussing the various implementations of new features, he asked me if I could run a game of 5e for him and some friends.

5e just hasn't really been looked at yet by a lot of players of other games.

I think this trend of players of 3e and Pathfinder discovering 5e for themselves (not all will want to keep playing it, but some will) will likely continue as 5e continues to establish itself as the dominant D&D edition.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 20, 2017)

I was watching the AcqInc show live and when Chris mentioned the 'Soulmonger' and having to go to Ubtao... I immediately assumed he was referring to Acererak.  When 'Labyrinth' was discovered and talked about, Acererak's name came up and many people thought that perhaps an entire AP was being built around him and various new tombs of horror showing up perhaps in the Realms (not the actual S1 tomb, but just locations that Acererak had built across the multiverse, including one or more in Chult.)  And which Artus Cimbur and the Ring of Winter had been connected.  Seems to me, if his demilich skull in S1 is any indication 'Soulmonger' definitely could apply to Acererak.

The other primary 'Soulmonger' reference in D&D though of course is Blackrazor.  The sword swallows souls and just coincidentally has been playtested as a Warlock patron.  So perhaps *that's* the 'Soulmonger' Chris was referring to?

Or you know what?  With _Tales of the Yawning Portal_ just being released and getting more people up on the history of Acerarak and Blackrazor (through the WPM and ToH reprints)... who's to say that perhaps the next AP this fall involves BOTH Acererak *and* Blackrazor having traversed the multiverse?  As Perkins said during the AcqInc game... anyone who had died previously in Faerun was having their life drained away-- the M.O. of both the demilich and the sword respectively.  If the two teamed up to run roughshod...


----------



## Staffan (Mar 20, 2017)

Reynard said:


> I think folks expecting or hoping for Dark Sun are going to be disappointed. They don't even out a Dark Sun entry in the module sidebars. I think it is far more likely we will see Eberron as a second setting (assuming one doesn't count Ravenloft as one). We might see Dragonlance as a big AP with a supporting hardcover but I bet that is still years away.




I'm beginning to have some hope that we'll see Eberron released this fall. One clue is that a lot of the Unearthed Arcanas so far have had Eberron-appropriate material - for example, the Druid UA had a circle focusing on fey and healing, and another on the edge between life and death. The College of Whispers bard seems tailor-made for the houses of Phiarlan and Thuranni. And of course there's the Artificer.

Another clue is that I'm seeing Eberron's profile being subtly raised in various Wizards-adjacent places. For example, Geek & Sundry have had *two* Signal Boosts where the hosts have mentioned D&D in general and Eberron in particular (Damion Poitier about half a year ago, and Satine Phoenix recently), and Keith Baker just started up a podcast about Eberron along with some other folks. That's certainly not enough to make me bet on Eberron's return, but it's enough to give me hope, Joanna.


----------



## Sword of Spirit (Mar 20, 2017)

DEFCON 1 said:


> I was watching the AcqInc show live and when Chris mentioned the 'Soulmonger' and having to go to Ubtao... I immediately assumed he was referring to Acererak.  When 'Labyrinth' was discovered and talked about, Acererak's name came up and many people thought that perhaps an entire AP was being built around him and various new tombs of horror showing up perhaps in the Realms (not the actual S1 tomb, but just locations that Acererak had built across the multiverse, including one or more in Chult.)  And which Artus Cimbur and the Ring of Winter had been connected.  Seems to me, if his demilich skull in S1 is any indication 'Soulmonger' definitely could apply to Acererak.
> 
> The other primary 'Soulmonger' reference in D&D though of course is Blackrazor.  The sword swallows souls and just coincidentally has been playtested as a Warlock patron.  So perhaps *that's* the 'Soulmonger' Chris was referring to?
> 
> Or you know what?  With _Tales of the Yawning Portal_ just being released and getting more people up on the history of Acerarak and Blackrazor (through the WPM and ToH reprints)... who's to say that perhaps the next AP this fall involves BOTH Acererak *and* Blackrazor having traversed the multiverse?  As Perkins said during the AcqInc game... anyone who had died previously in Faerun was having their life drained away-- the M.O. of both the demilich and the sword respectively.  If the two teamed up to run roughshod...




It would seem odd to me for them to reprint an updated Tomb of Horrors in Tales of the Yawning Portal...and then essentially do it again in the next adventure path.


----------



## gyor (Mar 20, 2017)

There are connections in other settings too. 
 War Wizard's are a big thing in Cormyr in FR, one of the Bard Colleges has a connection to Darksun,  the Mystic has strong links to both Kara-Tur in FR as well as Darksun and Eberron,  Favoured Souls are likely to be more common in the Forgotten Realms then most other D&D settings. 

 I think the evidence that we have at this point strongly suggests Dust will be in Chult and Midway will be that big book of mechanics that WotC has been working on.


----------



## Hussar (Mar 20, 2017)

[MENTION=6677017]Sword of Spirit[/MENTION] - really?  People have misconceptions about WotC D&D and don't bother to look any deeper?  Shock.  :boggle:


----------



## Lord Sloth (Mar 21, 2017)

This thread supports the idea that people see what they want to see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unnatural 20 (Mar 21, 2017)

The Mystic survey is titled midway 14.


----------



## vpuigdoller (Mar 21, 2017)

unnatural 20 said:


> The Mystic survey is titled midway 14.




Yah.  Codename Midway releasing nov 17 2017 is almost certainly the phb2 (rules expansion).


----------



## Prakriti (Mar 21, 2017)

We pretty much already know that the next AP is based in the Forgotten Realms because of what _Storm King's Thunder_ tells us about Artus Cimber and the ring of winter. And it's pretty conclusive at this point that Midway is the mechanical expansion (it certainly won't be another AP). 

So...
1st Fall release = Forgotten Realms AP 
2nd Fall release = Mechanical expansion ("Midway")

At this point, anyone who thinks we're getting Eberron, Dark Sun, or Spelljammer this year is going to be mightily disappointed. The only chance of that happening is if it involves one of the smaller $5-25 releases.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 21, 2017)

Prakriti said:


> We pretty much already know that the next AP is based in the Forgotten Realms because of what _Storm King's Thunder_ tells us about Artus Cimber and the ring of winter. And it's pretty conclusive at this point that Midway is the mechanical expansion (it certainly won't be another AP).
> 
> So...
> 1st Fall release = Forgotten Realms AP
> ...




Can you spoil that bit about Artus and the ring of winter from SKT? I didn't get SKT (gaming group on other things right now) so I only hear word-of-mouth. I thought it was just a mention and a _possibility_, rather than something as assured as you imply?


----------



## pukunui (Mar 21, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> Can you spoil that bit about Artus and the ring of winter from SKT? I didn't get SKT (gaming group on other things right now) so I only hear word-of-mouth. I thought it was just a mention and a _possibility_, rather than something as assured as you imply?



SKT, page 156: 



> "The _Ring of Winter_ is an elusive artifact, and neither it nor its bearer can be found in the course of this adventure. Characters who set out to find the ring for themselves will quickly hit one dead end after another. Even divination won't reveal the ring's current whereabouts. Over the years, various Harpers have dedicated resources toward finding Artus Cimber and the ring, to no avail. If the Harpers catch wind of the characters' attempts to locate Artus and the ring, they try to discourage any such pursuit. Artus Cimber and the _Ring of Winter_ have roles to play in another adventure."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 21, 2017)

pukunui said:


> SKT, page 156:



Not necessarily the *next* adventure, though.

I mean, it *probably* WILL be, but who knows?

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Remathilis (Mar 21, 2017)

Just a friendly reminder that TotYP does not address the "Accerack in Chult" addendum from "Hero". YP doesn't list Chult as an option for placing the ToH on Faerun, and crypts can be pretty Dusty


----------



## Prakriti (Mar 21, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> Can you spoil that bit about Artus and the ring of winter from SKT? I didn't get SKT (gaming group on other things right now) so I only hear word-of-mouth. I thought it was just a mention and a _possibility_, rather than something as assured as you imply?




"The _Ring of Winter_ is an elusive artifact, and neither it nor its bearer can be found in the course of this adventure. Characters who set out to find the ring for themselves will quickly hit one dead end after another. Even divination won't reveal the ring's current whereabouts. ... *Artus Cimber and the Ring of Winter have roles to play in another adventure*" (p. 156).

And Chris Perkins tweeted that "*Artus and the Ring of Winter appear in a 2017 product.*" Source: https://twitter.com/ChrisPerkinsDnD/status/799801288242262016 

It's possible that they rewrote one of the _Yawning Portal_ adventures to accommodate Artus, but I doubt it.


----------



## Prakriti (Mar 21, 2017)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Not necessarily the *next* adventure, though.
> 
> I mean, it *probably* WILL be, but who knows?



Chris Perkins said Artus will appear in a 2017 release, and since it's most likely not _Tales from the Yawning Portal_, that really only leaves the fall adventure path. Ergo, Forgotten Realms. 

I don't really care either way. I'm just trying to temper the expectations of people who are convinced they're going to get their all-time favorite setting this fall, when all signs point to Forgotten Realms.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 21, 2017)

Prakriti said:


> Chris Perkins said Artus will appear in a 2017 release, and since it's most likely not _Tales from the Yawning Portal_, that really only leaves the fall adventure path. Ergo, Forgotten Realms.
> 
> I don't really care either way. I'm just trying to temper the expectations of people who are convinced they're going to get their all-time favorite setting this fall, when all signs point to Forgotten Realms.



Yeah, that seems right.

Could it still be Deserts of Desolation? (I think that has at least as many people's hopes up as Dark Sun).

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## kenmarable (Mar 21, 2017)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I've owned a comic and game store for over 23 years. We haven't had an edition where the core books sell this well 3 years in.
> 
> What's even more awesome, is how the *Starter Set* sells. I move a few of those every week. Which means, not only is the game still doing well, it's still *growing*!




From my personal anecdotal experience, this week I am beginning a new campaign with players starting 5e for the first time, and sometime next month will begin an online campaign with some co-workers that I haven't gamed with since 2006 and we are planning on 5e as well. So those are both groups of all new converts getting the PHB for the first time.


----------



## gyor (Mar 22, 2017)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yeah, that seems right.
> 
> Could it still be Deserts of Desolation? (I think that has at least as many people's hopes up as Dark Sun).
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app




 Chult is more likely then the Desert of Desolation.


----------



## Klataubarada (Mar 24, 2017)

Hopefully Midway means something other than halfway through the life cycle of 5e. Just thinking about 6e makes me want to throw up.


----------



## darjr (Mar 24, 2017)

Klataubarada said:


> Hopefully Midway means something other than halfway through the life cycle of 5e. Just thinking about 6e makes me want to throw up.




Me too, thankfully it looks more like midway might be for planescape. And a rules expansion. Maybe.


----------



## Prakriti (Mar 24, 2017)

Midway/middle can mean "somewhere between the beginning and the end." It doesn't necessarily mean "equally distant from two extremes" (although that is *one* of its definitions). _Princes of the Apocalypse_ was released in the "middle" of the edition cycle. So was the _Monster Manual_, for that matter. 

And let's not forget that code-names are almost always *completely meaningless* to begin with.


----------



## MechaTarrasque (Mar 24, 2017)

Ashes to Ashes, Dust to Dustmen.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Mar 25, 2017)

renevq said:


> Lords of dust?




That was my first thought. 

Midway, I very much doubt is a reference to being half way to anything. It's gonna either end up being a Battle of Midway reference, or a circus reference, IMO.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 25, 2017)

Prakriti said:


> And let's not forget that code-names are almost always *completely meaningless* to begin with.




Well, in theory I agree with you.

However, in practice WOTC has been quite willing to play with us fans.

SKT was codenamed "Dagger" for a reason. Chris Perkins described Storm King's Thunder as merging "Against the Giants + Shakespeare." I guess that "Dagger" was a reference to this line from Macbeth act 2: "Is this a dagger which I see before me, The handle toward my hand? Come, let me clutch thee."

"Cloak" for Curse of Strahd makes sense when you look at the cover of the Hickmans' classic I6 with Strahd wearing a billowing cloak.

And "Labyrinth" for Tales from the Yawning Portal makes sense both because it's a collection of dungeons and because it's retro (like the 1986 Jim Henson film Labyrinth).

Not sure what the codename for Out of the Abyss was.

So, anticipating that "Dust" and "Midway" have a significance is totally in keeping with WOTC's track record with codenames so far.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 25, 2017)

Prakriti said:


> And let's not forget that code-names are almost always *completely meaningless* to begin with.




Apart from where they've proven not to be *completely meaningless!!![/i] and turned out to be totally meaningful!!!! and part of their publicity campaign.*


----------



## pukunui (Mar 25, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> SKT was codenamed "Dagger" for a reason.



It could also have been just a bit of a joke ... as in, "Cloak" and "Dagger".


----------



## Jester David (Mar 25, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Apart from where they've proven not to be *completely meaningless!!![/i] and turned out to be totally meaningful!!!! and part of their publicity campaign.*



*
Kinda.
They have meaning, but they're also generic enough to apply to multiple different adventures. Dust, Cloak, and Dagger could all easily be used to describe Curse of Strahd.

The code name could be Rainbow and chosen at random, and we'd find a way to Rorschach it into relevance.*


----------



## abs (Mar 26, 2017)

Personally, I think we are going back to the Underdark against Mind Flayers.  Dust might just refer to in-frequented places; place where dust tend to gather.  I think that the Mystic, by extension psionics, will be coming out with the rules expansion, and Mearls did state, at least I think I remember him stating, that a major rules update like psionics will happen with an adventure that featured psionics.  As for the Ring of Winter, I do think it will play into the adventure; it's just going to be underground...  Maybe, it's part of plot by the Mind Flayers or creating havoc with them...  

I really don't think Chult will be on the docket.  WotC tends to stay within the Sword Coast with the hardcover adventures.  That was also a stated aim for the company.  I think that Chult is too far south, not part of the Sword Coast and not sufficiently popular to warrant an adventure...  That's just my opinion though.


----------



## gyor (Mar 26, 2017)

abs said:


> Personally, I think we are going back to the Underdark against Mind Flayers.  Dust might just refer to in-frequented places; place where dust tend to gather.  I think that the Mystic, by extension psionics, will be coming out with the rules expansion, and Mearls did state, at least I think I remember him stating, that a major rules update like psionics will happen with an adventure that featured psionics.  As for the Ring of Winter, I do think it will play into the adventure; it's just going to be underground...  Maybe, it's part of plot by the Mind Flayers or creating havoc with them...
> 
> I really don't think Chult will be on the docket.  WotC tends to stay within the Sword Coast with the hardcover adventures.  That was also a stated aim for the company.  I think that Chult is too far south, not part of the Sword Coast and not sufficiently popular to warrant an adventure...  That's just my opinion though.




 Well if it's not Chult then they've wasted a lot of time building up to an adventure in Chult. Dinosaurs,  the ring of winter,  some other stuff,  Chults pretty cool.


----------



## Demetrios1453 (Mar 26, 2017)

abs said:


> Personally, I think we are going back to the Underdark against Mind Flayers.  Dust might just refer to in-frequented places; place where dust tend to gather.  I think that the Mystic, by extension psionics, will be coming out with the rules expansion, and Mearls did state, at least I think I remember him stating, that a major rules update like psionics will happen with an adventure that featured psionics.  As for the Ring of Winter, I do think it will play into the adventure; it's just going to be underground...  Maybe, it's part of plot by the Mind Flayers or creating havoc with them...
> 
> I really don't think Chult will be on the docket.  WotC tends to stay within the Sword Coast with the hardcover adventures.  That was also a stated aim for the company.  I think that Chult is too far south, not part of the Sword Coast and not sufficiently popular to warrant an adventure...  That's just my opinion though.




I'd say visiting Ravenloft is a bit further from the Sword Coast than Chult is! And Tales from the Yawning Portal also goes far afield from the area...

Sent from my VS987 using EN World mobile app


----------



## abs (Mar 26, 2017)

Yawning Portal, the actual location of the tavern, is at least anchored in or around Waterdeep, and it also feels more like a filler adventure for a quota than an actual attempt at an adventure path.  Ravenloft was a stretch from the Sword Coast perspective, but it wasn't FR.  On the flip side, it was also easy to tie to the FR, or any other world due to demi-plane nature.  I would say that the wish for Dark Sun, which had a significant psionics presence if I remember correctly, would make more sense than abandoning the Sword Coast for some island to the south full of dinosaurs.  I see psionics being a selling point for next set of publications; I don't see obscure magic and dinosaurs as the next selling point.  Dark Sun, like Ravenloft, is not Forgotten Realms and wouldn't be constrained by staying within the Sword Coast.  However, it could be tied to the Forgotten Realm by a dimensional portal.  Unlike Ravenloft though, Dark Sun would be harder to tie in; so, I tend to go with the Underdark/Undermountain.

And, I might have missed something...  Why Chult?


----------



## pukunui (Mar 26, 2017)

abs said:


> Why Chult?



Possibly this.


----------



## abs (Mar 26, 2017)

pukunui said:


> Possibly this.




I base mine off of a quote from Mike Mearls from Reddit:



> Let’s say we wanted to do psionics. We’d tie that to a campaign you can play, maybe one centered on mind flayers or a similar foe. The psionic sourcebook would be the player’s companion to the DM’s mind flayer campaign. The sourcebook would have all the info for creating psionic characters, along with world material for players who are creating characters for the mind flayer campaign. The player’s book might also have a chapter written from an in-world perspective on psionics and psionic monsters, the kind of information that a character might have access to or have heard. You can expect us to do one or two such products a year, to give people enough time to play through a campaign without overwhelming them with new options.




It is an older quote, but it does spell out the general philosophy behind the scheduling of publications.  Yes, they have made alterations to that philosophy since then; i.e., they couldn't really make it work it as intended early on.  However, If they are going to play up psionics, especially with the new UA and it's apparent popularity within the community, in the next rules supplement, then I would bet on the next AP being associated with it.


----------



## pukunui (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm familiar with that quote, and I would take it with a grain of salt, to be honest. I think he was using mind flayers as an example, rather than a hint of things to come. Besides, they've already done the Underdark. I don't think they'll revisit it again so soon.


----------



## gyor (Mar 26, 2017)

They've been building up to searching for the Ring of Winter in Chult for along time now,  hints in SKT,  now at the end of The Lastest Adventurers Inc, game they out right said they we're off to Chult. 

 Look I was hoping for Desert of Desolation in the Old Empires Region,  but I simply could not ignore the evidence when it was presented to me.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Mar 28, 2017)

mankyle said:


> mmm yesterday they talked about the Moonshae islands and let's remember the 4E backdrop article in a Dungeon or Dragon Magazine.
> in thst article they described the situation of the Moonshae islands and there was a war between the eladrin kingdom of Sarifal and the Unseelie  fey with the dwarves and humans in the middle and the Vampiress in the island of  Snowdown.
> 
> i don't think this is a coincidence and I'm thinking that "dust" is going to be a fey related adventure set in the Moonshae Islands.
> ...




Interesting!

WHile I'd love to see an adventure set in another world, I do love me some Moonshaes Islands.



Reynard said:


> That interesting. Faerie dust brings to mind Peter Pan: pirates and natives and mermaids etc...





If so, I'm excited for the potential of a Pendleton Ward collaborated Peter Pan meets the Battle of Midway adventure path and book of player+DM options. 


Yes, please.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 31, 2017)

The new podcast has stuff about Chult in it. Just sayin'.

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Prickly (Mar 31, 2017)

I would've guessed  Planescape and Dark Sun


Seems like it's referring to the Enhance edition of Planescape Torment  and a Chult expansion instead?


----------



## Prakriti (Mar 31, 2017)

Chult seems to be a certainty at this point. I transcribed some of the recent Acquisitions, Inc. episode, for those who missed it. Chris always incorporates elements from current/upcoming adventures into the games. At the end of the session, the party visited the Oracle from _Storm King's Thunder_ and asked the following questions: 

Where is Portentia's soul?
"Inside an artifact called the soulmonger." 

Where is the soulmonger? 
"Look for a lost city in a distant land. *Let the children of Ubtao guide you.*" 

How do we save Jim from this curse? 
"The evil that is trapping souls is drawing life from those who have been raised from the dead. They too will be consumed. The soulmonger must be destroyed." 

How do we destroy the soulmonger? 
"Under the lost city is a dungeon. The soulmonger is there guarded by the [Sewn? Seven?] Sisters. Defeat them, destroy their child, and then destroy the soulmonger."

So...
(1) Ubtao is the patron deity of Chult. 
(2) Salvatore's _Hero_ told us that Acererak is now in Chult, harvesting souls. All this soulmongering business is very Acererak-like. 
(3) According to _Storm King's Thunder_ and a tweet from Chris Perkins, a 2017 product will feature Artus Cimber and the Ring of Winter. 

Conclusion: The Fall 2017 adventure path will be a Tomb of Horrors sequel taking place in Chult. It will also feature Artus Cimber and the Ring of Winter.


----------



## Jester David (Mar 31, 2017)

Prakriti said:


> Chult seems to be a certainty at this point. I transcribed some of the recent Acquisitions, Inc. episode, for those who missed it. Chris always incorporates elements from current/upcoming adventures into the games. At the end of the session, the party visited the Oracle from _Storm King's Thunder_ and asked the following questions:
> 
> Where is Portentia's soul?
> "Inside an artifact called the soulmonger."
> ...



1) The AI games often do their own thing. Look at how the summer events in 2016 all tied into the Rod of Seven Parts. Mixing that with SKT and giants. Or how 2015 referenced both Elemental Evil and Rage of Demons while still being their own thing.

Most of those "clues" could just be Perkins doing a ToH homage as a nod to the current storyline *and* building off the Chult reference in _Dungeonology_. He's quite good at improvising and making it seem planned. I doubt he's seeding what comes next.

2) Do we *really* need two storylines in one year that are basically "killer dungeons"? That doesn't leave a lot of options for people who don't like that style of play. The spring and summer adventures should be very different by design, so if people don't like one they have something else coming in six months...


----------



## Jester David (Mar 31, 2017)

Reynard said:


> That interesting. Faerie dust brings to mind Peter Pan: pirates and natives and mermaids etc...



Fairy Dust is another option, and just as valid as Dark Sun or ancient tombs. 

Which does emphasize my point about the code names being meaningless. As I said earlier, they could be randomly decided and we'd still find a way to justify their association in some way or another...

If they said the next three were "lotus", "geyser", and "behemoth" we'd all find some association or Rorschach an image.
(The above chosen from a online random code name generator.)


----------



## Prakriti (Mar 31, 2017)

Jester David said:


> 1) The AI games often do their own thing. Look at how the summer events in 2016 all tied into the Rod of Seven Parts.



This is the one thing that gives me pause. That Chris Perkins is one tricksy fellow. 



> Do we *really* need two storylines in one year that are basically "killer dungeons"? That doesn't leave a lot of options for people who don't like that style of play. The spring and summer adventures should be very different by design, so if people don't like one they have something else coming in six months...



Every adventure path has featured a killer dungeon or two or three. Castle Ravenloft, the Giant Lords, the nodes of Elemental Evil, Tomb of Horrors, etc. And the fact that Tomb of Horrors was re-released this year makes a sequel even more likely. They want people to experience the original before they play the sequel. 

In any case, I did exaggerate. Chult isn't a "certainty" at this point. It's just a lot likelier than most of the other possibilities, a planar adventure being the next most likely (and the one I'd personally most like to see).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 31, 2017)

Prakriti said:


> This is the one thing that gives me pause. That Chris Perkins is one tricksy fellow.
> 
> 
> Every adventure path has featured a killer dungeon or two or three. Castle Ravenloft, the Giant Lords, the nodes of Elemental Evil, Tomb of Horrors, etc. And the fact that Tomb of Horrors was re-released this year makes a sequel even more likely. They want people to experience the original before they play the sequel.
> ...



A planar adventure is really unlikely, but Planescape as a framing device for Midway seems really likely. At least to me.

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Jester David (Apr 1, 2017)

Prakriti said:


> Every adventure path has featured a killer dungeon or two or three. Castle Ravenloft, the Giant Lords, the nodes of Elemental Evil, Tomb of Horrors, etc. And the fact that Tomb of Horrors was re-released this year makes a sequel even more likely. They want people to experience the original before they play the sequel.



They all have dungeons. But they don't all have story-less modular funnhouse dungeon designed to be run adverserially. We don't need a full year of Tomb of Horrors.


----------



## Staffan (Apr 1, 2017)

Jester David said:


> Which does emphasize my point about the code names being meaningless. As I said earlier, they could be randomly decided and we'd still find a way to justify their association in some way or another...



"I find the Law of Fives to be more and more manifest the harder I look."


----------



## Lidgar (Apr 1, 2017)

Reading Volos Guide last night, two things struck me:

1. There sure are a lot of fey creatures

2. There is a good amount of attention given to "Purple Rocks" (string of islands in the Forgotten Realms) and Kraken Priests

So count me in to speculate:

1. Dust = Fey oriented adventure

2. Midway = Nautical supplement/adventure, possibly with connections to Chult given all the Grungs, Frogoloths, etc.


----------



## Henry (Apr 1, 2017)

FitzTheRuke said:


> A planar adventure is really unlikely, but Planescape as a framing device for Midway seems really likely. At least to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app




Y'know, Sigil is considered by many the Center (the "midway") of the Multiverse... making that a good bet, I agree.


----------



## Demetrios1453 (Apr 1, 2017)

Lidgar said:


> Reading Volos Guide last night, two things struck me:
> 
> 1. There sure are a lot of fey creatures
> 
> ...



Actually, the Purple Rocks stuff could have meant to supplement SKT, as some of the action towards the end of the adventure takes place around the islands and involves a powerful aquatic enemy that could definitely be involved with creating the Volo's creatures.

Sent from my VS987 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Remathilis (Apr 1, 2017)

Jester David said:


> They all have dungeons. But they don't all have story-less modular funnhouse dungeon designed to be run adverserially. We don't need a full year of Tomb of Horrors.




Return to the Tomb of Horrors and Tome of Horrors (4e) both show Accerack can be more than a final trap; they have good plots, multiple locations, exploration and planar elements, alongside the death traps. I'm sure a Chult-based Accerack adventure will have more in common with those than the infamous 1e tomb you're deriding.


----------



## darjr (Apr 1, 2017)

The latest Lore You Should Know on the WoTC D&D podcast is all about Chult. They also mention there are things they can't say yet......


----------



## Sword of Spirit (Apr 2, 2017)

Chult is fine. Accerack in Chult annoys me, especially since we already just got him in his appropriate context. Although, if they were planning to have Accerack make a FR appearance, releasing the Tomb of Horrors before it could have been intentional to reduce outrage over taking him from Greyhawk. I'd say it succeeds in "reducing" it at least, though it still annoys me.


----------



## Mercurius (Apr 2, 2017)

The sad thing is that we probably won't know for two or three more months.

Anyhow, it is interesting to see folks come up with scenarios that want to see, aka confirmation bias.

I honestly don't know what I want to see, although i suppose if I could choose, Dust would be some kind of Desert of Desolation meets Dark Sun story arc emphasizing psionics, and Midway would essentially be a Manual of the Planes that details Sigil and gives extensive planar sandboxing guidelines and/or a Gith focused war campaign. But I'm not wedded to either, and Acererak in Chult or something fae related both sound good.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## darjr (Apr 2, 2017)

Whatever I'm pretty certain WoTC will hit it out of the park. I've been very happy with the adventures so far. Both in the overall story/adventure and the utility of their parts. From cool little dungeons to use as a part of a Forgotten Realms sandbox.


----------



## Hussar (Apr 2, 2017)

Sword of Spirit said:


> Chult is fine. Accerack in Chult annoys me, especially since we already just got him in his appropriate context. Although, if they were planning to have Accerack make a FR appearance, releasing the Tomb of Horrors before it could have been intentional to reduce outrage over taking him from Greyhawk. I'd say it succeeds in "reducing" it at least, though it still annoys me.




Hasn't Acererak been pulled out of Greyhawk for a while though?  Didn't Return put him in his own little demi-plane?  And 3e made him into a Vestige for Binders.  I'm not sure if there is an "appropriate context" for Acererak anymore.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 3, 2017)

No idea of the likelihood of this... but I know way back a year or two ago when the idea of a BBo'M (Big Book of Mechanics) was being rumored... I had said that I hoped that the BBo'M would include all the mechanical stats for things necessary to run all of the main campaign settings, rather than having to wait for an individual setting product for each of them.  So that the book would include the mechanics for psionics for Dark Sun and Eberron; include the Warlock-King patron and Defiling rules from Dark Sun; the shifter, warforged, changeling, kalashtar, artificer and dragonmarks for Eberron; the three wizard specialty schools for Dragonlance; and anything else mechanically needed to run Greyhawk, Mystara, Kara-Tur, Planescape, and Birthright.

Well, based upon the UAs for the Mystic, Artificer, several Oriental Adventure subclasses, and stuff from the Feywild... it certainly does seem we are getting a bunch of "off-world" stuff not directly connected to the Realms.  When you throw in the GH Mad Mage reference in Curse of Strahd, Acererak's mention of crossing the multiverse to show up in Chult, Planescape: Torment just getting the Beamdog treatment, _and_ Mike's mention (in regards to Volo's Guide) that he doesn't want to produce just generic books but would want to "connect them" with something... it seems to me that what would make the most sense to connect this BBo'M "to" something would be a Planescape-related identity.  Because the book will go over a whole crapload of mechanical things from "across the multiverse".

And if that's the case (not saying it's in any way definite, but there's enough stuff to hint at a cross-planar effort)... then I'd think that the campaign setting released this autumn could also be planar-related just to make use of a lot of this stuff being released.  Maybe related to chasing down Acererak as he goes planar to escape our wrath down in Chult?  Now I'm not saying necessarily a "greatest hits" trip to each and every one of the primary D&D settings, but at the very least maybe hitting the Feywild, maybe hitting the Shadowfell, maybe a stop in Dark Sun or back to Greyhawk, who knows?

I'm probably completely off-base here, admittedly.  But I know that if I had a product of multiversal mechanics for most of the campaign settings... the most fluffy way to tie that book together would be Planescapish.  And if you were going to do that... having the new Adventure Path make do with some of that plane-hopping fluff wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Alex Mosier (Apr 5, 2017)

Just received my copy of Yawning Portal, and after a bit of browsing, it seems like a good bet for Dust is Undermountain.


----------



## pukunui (Apr 5, 2017)

Alex Mosier said:


> Just received my copy of Yawning Portal, and after a bit of browsing, it seems like a good bet for Dust is Undermountain.




What makes you think that?


----------



## Alex Mosier (Apr 6, 2017)

I wouldn't call it a spoiler since the info is already out there, but the yawning portal is a tavern in Waterdeep with a well in the center that is an entrance to Undermountain. But Undermountain's not in this book. That dungeon could easily serve as its own book. And Dust is one of two 50 dollar books announced for this year. Why tell where the entrance is if you're not going to release more on the dungeon? Also dust is a good code name for something that involves a lot of underground adventuring.


----------



## pukunui (Apr 6, 2017)

I am familiar with the Yawning Portal and Undermountain. I would've thought it would make more sense to put the two together, rather than put the entrance in one book and the actual dungeon in another, don't you?


----------



## Alex Mosier (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh I agree. But that's not what they did. We got 7 classic adventures and an introduction that explains the tavern and the well. It even talks about the patrons betting on the groups who venture down. Seems to me they would want to make money on the dungeon, so they'll have to release another book. It's that or let people convert the old box set on their own.


----------



## pukunui (Apr 6, 2017)

I know. It's very weird. "Here's the entrance to a dungeon that you can't actually explore because it's not in this book!"

I would like to see Undermountain updated for 5e, but I don't think we'll be seeing it this year. There's too much evidence pointing to Chult. (See upthread.)


----------



## gyor (Apr 6, 2017)

Alex Mosier said:


> I wouldn't call it a spoiler since the info is already out there, but the yawning portal is a tavern in Waterdeep with a well in the center that is an entrance to Undermountain. But Undermountain's not in this book. That dungeon could easily serve as its own book. And Dust is one of two 50 dollar books announced for this year. Why tell where the entrance is if you're not going to release more on the dungeon? Also dust is a good code name for something that involves a lot of underground adventuring.




 It's not in the book because the DnD movie is in Undermountain,  so they will not release an Undermountain until the movie releases to maximize synergy,  the movie won't come out till 2018 at the earliest I believe (I could be wrong,  but I doubt it).


----------



## Hussar (Apr 6, 2017)

gyor said:


> It's not in the book because the DnD movie is in Undermountain,  so they will not release an Undermountain until the movie releases to maximize synergy,  the movie won't come out till 2018 at the earliest I believe (I could be wrong,  but I doubt it).




Really?  Hadn't heard that.  Where's that from?


----------



## machineelf (Apr 6, 2017)

pukunui said:


> I would like to see Undermountain updated for 5e, but I don't think we'll be seeing it this year. There's too much evidence pointing to Chult. (See upthread.)




If they go back to the original Undermountain Level 1 instead of the 4th ed Undermountain, I'm all for it. And I hope they will. In 4th edition's "Halls of Undermountain" they cut out whole sections of the dungeon (and some of the best sections, too). 

In the meantime, I will do my own conversion of the original so that if my characters decide to go down the hole, I'll be ready for that.


----------



## Valetudo (Apr 6, 2017)

Im guessing a desert and a naval adventure. Didnt read the thread so if already guessed. Thats fine.


----------



## Jester David (Apr 12, 2017)

Listened to the relevant podcast recently. The one with the Chult "Lore You Should Know" segment. And it occurs to me that Chult would make a freakin' awesome location for an update/ re-imagining of _Isle of Dread_. You have a remote location with dinosaurs and prehistoric/ primal races but also ancient ruins and tribes of humanoids. 
Would be a cool.


----------



## pukunui (Apr 12, 2017)

Valetudo said:


> Im guessing a desert and a naval adventure. Didnt read the thread so if already guessed. Thats fine.



We've established that "Midway" is going to be the big rules expansion, not an adventure, and signs point to "Dust" being located in Chult, so a jungle adventure, rather than a desert one.


----------



## Nickolaidas (Apr 14, 2017)

pukunui said:


> We've established that "Midway" is going to be the big rules expansion, not an adventure, and signs point to "Dust" being located in Chult, so a jungle adventure, rather than a desert one.




Jungle? Whoa, hope it's Yuan-Ti focused.


----------



## schnee (Apr 14, 2017)

That would be kinda new. I don't remember any 'old school' adventures being really jungle focused.

Did I miss a big set of modules that did that?


----------



## Hussar (Apr 15, 2017)

schnee said:


> That would be kinda new. I don't remember any 'old school' adventures being really jungle focused.
> 
> Did I miss a big set of modules that did that?




Isle of Dread would be one.  Isle of the Ape is another.  Arguably Hidden Shrine of Tomoachan is pretty jungle focused.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 15, 2017)

Hussar said:


> Isle of Dread would be one.  Isle of the Ape is another.  Arguably Hidden Shrine of Tomoachan is pretty jungle focused.



That's true. When I ran it, I even increased the jungle-ness of it.

I am looking forward to a good jungle adventure.

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Demetrios1453 (Apr 15, 2017)

FitzTheRuke said:


> That's true. When I ran it, I even increased the jungle-ness of it.
> 
> I am looking forward to a good jungle adventure.





We got lots of dinosaurs and yuan-ti in VGtM, so this would be an excellent place to use them (with a yuan-ti anathema as one of the big bads?). Granted, they would need to reprint the stat blocks like they did in TftYP, but I'm fine with that if we get a good jungle adventure out of it!


Hmm... A sudden thought. If they are planning a Chult adventure, I would assume it would give us an overview of the peninsula, in a similar manner that STK did for the northern Sword Coast. Perhaps this will be their answer to putting out geographic accessories - start setting adventures in a region and use that to update the region to the new edition....


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 15, 2017)

Demetrios1453 said:


> We got lots of dinosaurs and yuan-ti in VGtM, so this would be an excellent place to use them (with a yuan-ti anathema as one of the big bads?). Granted, they would need to reprint the stat blocks like they did in TftYP, but I'm fine with that if we get a good jungle adventure out of it!
> 
> 
> Hmm... A sudden thought. If they are planning a Chult adventure, I would assume it would give us an overview of the peninsula, in a similar manner that STK did for the northern Sword Coast. Perhaps this will be their answer to putting out geographic accessories - start setting adventures in a region and use that to update the region to the new edition....



That's the idea, as far as I can tell.

It works. They could later do a best-of reprint that looks like a campaign guide.

Sent from my LG-D852 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Demetrios1453 (Apr 15, 2017)

FitzTheRuke said:


> That's the idea, as far as I can tell.
> 
> It works. They could later do a best-of reprint that looks like a campaign guide.





Interesting that they would go straight for Chult though, as it's a fairly remote area distant from where most people would base their campaigns. Granted, it does have unique hooks (jungles! dinosaurs! yuan-ti!) that make it a distinct and interesting place to set an adventure, so in the end you can't begrudge the fact that Chult is being detailed ahead of places such as Cormyr or the Dalelands. Hopefully, we'll get adventures set in those area as well!

(Of course, this is all predicated on the surmise that we are getting a Chult adventure - however likely it may seem, we don't know that for sure quite yet, so this may end up being idle speculation...)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Eyes of the Lich Queen (an Eberron adventure) also has a strong jungle section to start its story, taking place in the jungles of Q'barra.

Sent from my SM-J320V using EN World mobile app


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2017)

Interesting that the ISBNs don't show up in searches any more.


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie (May 3, 2017)

Hopefully these have not been cancelled.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2017)

ArchfiendBobbie said:


> Hopefully these have not been cancelled.




"You can't cancel something if you never announced it!"  -WotC


----------



## Quickleaf (May 3, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Interesting that the ISBNs don't show up in searches any more.




I know that a separate unique ISBN is created for each version/edition of a book. But do ISBNs ever change prior to publication? I've been wondering that for a while.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 3, 2017)

Hussar said:


> Isle of Dread would be one.  Isle of the Ape is another.  Arguably Hidden Shrine of Tomoachan is pretty jungle focused.




For the first time I really took a look at Chult on a 4E era map of Faerun and noticed that Chult is in fact an island now, no longer a peninsula (assuming the waters didn't recede again following the Sundering.)  So adventuring in Chult could very well be an _Isle of Dread_ style adventure (with perhaps Acererak's secret complex taking the place of the Central Plateau of X1).  As far as the codename "Dust"... Calimshan, the Calim Desert, and Calimport are right across from Chult across the Shining Sea... so there could easily be a chapter or two there to start with (before you headed across to the island of Chult).

No idea of the likelihood of any of this... but pieces do kind of align to WotC's more recent MO on designing / rebooting famous adventure paths.


----------



## pukunui (May 3, 2017)

DEFCON 1 said:


> For the first time I really took a look at Chult on a 4E era map of Faerun and noticed that Chult is in fact an island now, no longer a peninsula (assuming the waters didn't recede again following the Sundering.)



There is a reference to the "Chultan peninsula" in the SCAG (page 10), so I think it's safe to assume it's no longer an island. It makes sense in the context of the Sundering being all about erasing the changes made during the 4e era (and to a certain extent the 3e era as well, since Schley's maps of the Sword Coast more closely resemble the AD&D ones).


----------



## Olive (May 3, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> I know that a separate unique ISBN is created for each version/edition of a book. But do ISBNs ever change prior to publication? I've been wondering that for a while.




Usually a publisher buys a group of ISBNs and then registers them once the book i confirmed/more or less ready. I guess you could de-register an ISBN but it would seem wasteful...


----------



## WackyAnne (May 3, 2017)

Warmaster Horus said:


> Dust => Dust in the Wind => Kansas => Wizard of Oz => Greatest Wizard in the Land => Hallaster Blackcloak => Undermountain.
> 
> Q.E.D.




Would that be Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon, or Seven?


----------



## Warmaster Horus (May 3, 2017)

WackyAnne said:


> Would that be Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon, or Seven?




Only if Kevin Bacon plays Hallaster in the D&D movie.


----------



## gyor (May 3, 2017)

Warmaster Horus said:


> Only if Kevin Bacon plays Hallaster in the D&D movie.




 He's Kevin Bacon,  he can do anything,  he was in Footloose.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (May 12, 2017)

Midway Will be PHB2. 

Dust will not be undead, giants, elementals, dragons, or demons, as each of these have been featured in a storyline thus far. We will get an aberation/far realm based adventure, but I believe we will not see this until we see the finale or right before the fifth ed finale, the adventure that all of the easter eggs in each of the books lead up to (the obelisks, for example). Personally, though, I think  in the finale it will be the gods, our up to level 20 game, featuring outsiders like devils and angels, very similar to the Time of Troubles that lead to 3.0. Fairies make sense. I doubt it will be dark sun, I think they are really pushing to not have world specific adventures outside of FR.


----------



## bmfrosty (May 12, 2017)

Marcelus14 said:


> I doubt it will be dark sun, I think they are really pushing to not have world specific adventures outside of FR.




So should I give up hope for a Ravenloft adventure then?

I think, if you look at what's been said by Mearls & Co., there's a list of just a few settings that seem like they could get attention this edition:

Forgotten Realms
Ravenloft
Eberron
Dark Sun
Planescape
Greyhawk
Dragonlance

Two of these have been touched on.

Two are easy to confuse with Forgotten Realms

Three are left that are unique and different:

Eberron
Dark Sun
Planescape

If we're going to see other settings we're going to see one of these *unless* Mearls & Co. find a way to make Greyhawk or Dragonlance *instantly* recognizable as something different than Forgotten Realms.

When we do something else, it will mostly likely be handled similarly to Ravenloft this edition.  We'll get an adventure book that takes place in the other setting and in the process of doing this exposes the core tropes of the setting.


----------



## Sacrosanct (May 12, 2017)

bmfrosty said:


> So should I give up hope for a Ravenloft adventure then?
> .




Another one?  Probably.  A lot more things to be touched upon before they put out another Ravenloft adventure, I'd bet.


----------



## bmfrosty (May 12, 2017)

Sacrosanct said:


> Another one?  Probably.  A lot more things to be touched upon before they put out another Ravenloft adventure, I'd bet.




Way to play the straight man.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (May 12, 2017)

IGNORE Duplicate Post

Midway Will be PHB2. Almost certain 

Dust will not be undead, giants, elementals, dragons, or demons, as each of these have been featured in a storyline thus far. We will get an aberation/far realm based adventure, but I believe we will not see this until we see the finale or right before the fifth ed finale, the adventure that all of the easter eggs in each of the books lead up to (the obelisks, for example). Personally, though, I think  in the finale it will be the gods, our up to level 20 game, featuring outsiders like devils and angels, very similar to the Time of Troubles that lead to 3.0. Fairies make sense. I doubt it will be dark sun, I think they are really pushing to not have world specific adventures outside of FR.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (May 12, 2017)

bmfrosty said:


> So should I give up hope for a Ravenloft adventure then?
> 
> ...
> 
> If we're going to see other settings we're going to see one of these *unless* Mearls & Co. find a way to make Greyhawk or Dragonlance *instantly* recognizable as something different than Forgotten Realms.




Ravlenloft was always set up as a plane that touches other planes. With Forgotten Realms being set up as the default, I think in their minds ravenloft was fine as sort of a way to both touch on planar hoping, showcase the undead, and appeal to ravenloft lovers, without having to compromise on walking away from the realms. Eberoon and Dark Sun would force a divergence from the structure of creating storylines that can also coexist with the video game and forgotten realms novels. 

This stated, I think if we see Eberron or Dark Sun, we will either see them as something they do after the 'main' shared universe stuff is done (sort of a 'hey we are done with our big thing here, so now you can have your official Eberron book), or done in such a way that we get a forgotten realms book on, say, Anauroch that is remarkably similar to dark sun some time near when the psionics are fully released (PHB2 likely).


----------



## bmfrosty (May 12, 2017)

Marcelus14 said:


> This stated, I think if we see Eberron or Dark Sun, we will either see them as something they do after the 'main' shared universe stuff is done (sort of a 'hey we are done with our big thing here, so now you can have your official Eberron book), or done in such a way that we get a forgotten realms book on, say, Anauroch that is remarkably similar to dark sun some time near when the psionics are fully released (PHB2 likely).




It shouldn't be too hard to follow CoS as a template.  They include an introductory adventure like Death House designed to get characters up 3rd level in order to make it survivable.  Then they have a plot hook to bring them into weird elemental effect - let's say it's in Anauroch - and they get sucked into Athas.  Then they have a have a level 3-12 adventure that explores a bunch of locations and tropes common to Dark Sun.  End of the story they get the option to come back to Faerun.

Include any new rules in a "Players Companion" freebie and then repeat them in the big new crunch book as well as the AP book as well.

They can follow the exact same pattern for Eberron.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (May 12, 2017)

They could, but I don't think they will. Mainly because most notable ravenloft adventures are really an adventure about Strahd with Ravenloft sort of as a background. Dark Sun and Eberron were set up to be full worlds in their own right, with a lot more variety in the movers and shakers. But thats just me. Its possible, I just dont think they will.


----------



## hastur_nz (May 15, 2017)

I actually think Midway will be 'Oriental Adventures' or suchlike, not PHB2.  Functionally, it will be much more like PHB2 i.e. heavy on new rules etc, unlike Sword Coast Adventurers Guide which was mostly background info on the setting with only a few new rules for players.  But I think they will not back-track on what Mike Mearls etc have previously said, and they will release a new set of rules, bundled up in a themed package, and for me a 5e version of 'Oriental Adventures' / Kara-Tur / Unexplorable East / whatever, makes the most sense.

Well, maybe that's what I think they _should_ do, rather than what I think they _will_ do... who knows, they are playing things very close to their chest so far in 2017... (did you notice there are no playtester credits in Yawning Portal?)


----------



## Sword of Spirit (May 15, 2017)

Most likely it will be a book full of mechanical options for players and variant rule for DMs, because that's what they've been having us playtest.

It will almost certainly be bundled with a lore heavy package, similar to SCAG or VGtM, because that is how they do it in 5e. It will be designed as something anyone can make use of. It will also have a theme. Due to the diversity of materials we've been playtesting, it will need to be a theme that isn't too terribly focused on one specific area or genre. It may include the psionic rules, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if they are not included, and included in a 2018 product instead.

The best fit I can think of (or my version of what they _should_ do) to fulfill those requirements is some sort of Planescape thing. Most likely that would be focused on Sigil. As the crossroads of the multiverse, they could put everything (such as classes and races from various worlds and cultures) all together and it fits with D&D lore perfectly. This would also allow them to do an adventure season that involves trips to Sigil from the Forgotten Realms. Due to the nature of Sigil, they wouldn't have to take you away from the Realms (like with Barovia) but could have you jump back and forth throughout the adventure, and include other planes in the mix. Thematically, it could be anything. Maybe devils are trying to covertly infiltrate and take control of the major political groups of the Sword Coast and expanding the intrigue and in-fighting of the Nine Hells into the Material Plane. Or Githyanki and Githzerai are both trying to hunt down Mind Flayers, who are instigating a plot to return to their rightful place as rulers of the Astral and Material Planes. Devils got tons of lore in the MM, and Mind Flayers did in VGtMs, so they are strong possibilities, but others exist.

In reality, the words "Dust" and "Midway" should be ignored in attempting to predict the nature of the products. After they are released, those may or may not make sense. But what we know from past precedent and designer statements is that seeds of future products are sown in current ones (so which creatures got more than their fair share of word count and haven't yet been major antagonists?) We also have seen what mechanical options they have been playtesting over the past couple of years, including which ones they have had us playtest more than once. It is also worth noting that some of the surveys on those had "Midway Survey" inconspicuously in the address of the survey--so the mechanics are almost certainly going in the Midway product. Those are the best info we have to go off of.


----------



## WackyAnne (May 15, 2017)

In answer to your first line - yes, I believe the only support you'll see for Ravenloft in the foreseeable future is via PDF, and almost certainly all of that from the DMs Guild. Vintage materials and new 3PP writers will be there to fill the void as best they can.
As for the rest - you have perfectly encapsulated my thoughts on the matter - and have clearly looked at the same customer surveys I have in coming to that conclusion. Greyhawk may stand a better chance - as Mearls and more have a deep love for the setting, and it's already almost made the docket once, as well as it's in the second tier of desired settings for 5E. But Dragonlance? Not a chance - it didn't even break the top ten settings, had complaints from earlier players that it was too railroad-y being tied to the novels &/or limited to the War of the Lance, and last but not least Margaret Weiss, co-creator of the series, retired from writing for RPGs last year to focus on film (and no, I don't think that means the D&D movie will be DL). 

My wager? Dust will be Dark Sun, with Midway either Planescape &/or the rumoured player-option heavy book. It might be Eberron instead, but I think the signs of stuff we've seen so far point more surely in DS's direction... I'll admit to being happily surprised by other WotC moves in D&D's direction, so I am prepared for just about any announcement next month...


----------



## TwoSix (May 15, 2017)

Marcelus14 said:


> Ravlenloft was always set up as a plane that touches other planes. With Forgotten Realms being set up as the default, I think in their minds ravenloft was fine as sort of a way to both touch on planar hoping, showcase the undead, and appeal to ravenloft lovers, without having to compromise on walking away from the realms. Eberoon and Dark Sun would force a divergence from the structure of creating storylines that can also coexist with the video game and forgotten realms novels.



I agree with this.  Honestly, if you don't know the setting's history, there's nothing in CoS to suggest that Barovia is anything other than some weird Realms demiplane.


----------



## bmfrosty (May 15, 2017)

TwoSix said:


> I agree with this.  Honestly, if you don't know the setting's history, there's nothing in CoS to suggest that Barovia is anything other than some weird Realms demiplane.




Is that some sort of sacred cow?  If it were, is there any reason to believe that Mearls an Co. wouldn't violate it?


----------



## TwoSix (May 15, 2017)

bmfrosty said:


> Is that some sort of sacred cow?  If it were, is there any reason to believe that Mearls an Co. wouldn't violate it?



Got me.  Personally, I couldn't care less if they put Barovia smack in the middle of the Dalelands (Mistdale?), but I know to some people it matters.  What WotC's view on it is anyone's guess.


----------



## Sword of Spirit (May 17, 2017)

bmfrosty said:


> Is that some sort of sacred cow?




Yes, yes it is. It's part of an entire demiplane that forms a campaign setting.



> If it were, is there any reason to believe that Mearls an Co. wouldn't violate it?




They are unlikely to do so if they can find a way to avoid it. In this case, they simply avoided mentioning the exact nature of Barovia, and didn't mention anything about a wider demiplane (I assume). That allows people who know the lore to use it, and those who don't want to don't have to learn it. One of the designers did answer a tweet by saying that Ravenloft is where it's always been.


----------



## Jester David (May 17, 2017)

TwoSix said:


> I agree with this.  Honestly, if you don't know the setting's history, there's nothing in CoS to suggest that Barovia is anything other than some weird Realms demiplane.




It's not Ravenloft the setting. 
Apart from VanRichten (who is presented as the wrong class and much more of a sociopath) there's nothing really from Ravenloft the setting in _Curse of Strahd_. It's not really the same demiplane, and is really a variant Barovia.


----------



## Valdier (May 17, 2017)

The more I think on it, the more I start to feel it will be an Oriental Adventures type book.

With the Wu Jen, and Sohei clearly called out, psionics coming forth (with the concept that they seem to be eastern flavored magic). Several other UA subclasses seem to lean that direction as well.

It is just my suspicion though.


----------



## designbot (May 25, 2017)

*&quot;Dust&quot; and &quot;Midway&quot; - Codenames for Upcoming D&amp;D Hardcovers*

Has no one linked to Chris Perkins' tweet yet? He basically confirmed that Dust is the project Pendleton Ward worked on: 

https://twitter.com/chrisperkinsdnd/status/866021634078932992
"Something to look forward to. #wotcstaff #dust"


----------



## Finglas (May 25, 2017)

I believe Midway refers to this: https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/5011/monsters-midway


----------



## speculart (May 25, 2017)

https://youtu.be/QtRORiTBY8Q
Dino riders in an al qadim like city.

Hmm this was a Dungeon Life episode where Greg Tito revealed a piece of art that showed thier upcoming story line to be announced at Stream of annihilation

Looks like its been taken down?

Edit"
https://youtu.be/pEH1BX4m0eY
here it is


----------



## Sword of Spirit (May 26, 2017)

That's an odd picture. No place I can think of in the Forgotten Realms that exactly fits it. My guess would be somewhere in the "Shining South" region to the east of Chult, and dinosaurs have started being imported in bulk apparently.


----------



## steeldragons (May 26, 2017)

They know they have that pattern (Sept.=adventure, Nov.=expansion) going...and they know you all know about it.

Dust...as in the verb, "to dust [off]." Moving lots of small individual bits to reveal what's underneath. To "Unearth," in a sense.

The September release will be to the long awaited and thoroughly previewed [collected] "Unearthed Arcana" major rules expansion.

Midway...as in [the middle] part from one point to another. Something that is "Between" two other things. Often between two things that are unalike...the "midway" containing pieces of each thing is it between or a transitional space. Something else that goes "between" things...Barriers...any "barriers" that are also a partial mixture of two seperate things?

That's right, cats n' kittens. The "Midway" November release will be the adventure path this time. Built around and including in large part...say it with me... "The Expedition to the Barrier Peaks." D&D fantasy meets D&D sci-fi...the midway/combo/barrier point...Oh, and did someone mention using the psionics stuff that's undoubtedly getting introduced in the "rules expansion"? Did someone say first appearance of mind flayers? Psionics go with sci-fi like rama-lama-lama-da-dingity-dingy-dong.

Midway. Expedition to the Barrier Peaks. You heard it here first.


----------



## Sword of Spirit (May 26, 2017)

steeldragons said:


> That's right, cats n' kittens. The "Midway" November release will be the adventure path this time.




What about the "Midway Survey" thing?


----------



## speculart (May 26, 2017)

Sword of Spirit said:


> That's an odd picture. No place I can think of in the Forgotten Realms that exactly fits it. My guess would be somewhere in the "Shining South" region to the east of Chult, and dinosaurs have started being imported in bulk apparently.




There was some talk of this on the Dragon Talk podcast and I remember thinking that they sounded like they were talking about information that was currently in conversation around watc. 
I kind of ducked out during 4e so put it down to that.


----------



## steeldragons (May 26, 2017)

Sword of Spirit said:


> What about the "Midway Survey" thing?




What about it? What is the "Midway Survey" thing?


----------



## briggart (May 26, 2017)

steeldragons said:


> What about it? What is the "Midway Survey" thing?




The webpages for the feedback on the latest batch of UA content had "Midway" in the title, which suggests Midway is the codename for the rules expansion. 

Anyway, WotC said the next storyline will come in September in the Stream of Annihilation teaser:



			
				Stream of Annihilation said:
			
		

> Kicking off at 10am on both June 2nd and 3rd, hosts Anna Prosser Robinson and Kelly Link will talk to the Wizards of the Coast D&D team and learn all about our next exciting storyline coming in September.




So at least for this year, they are sticking to the September AP/ November Expansion schedule.


----------



## orial (May 26, 2017)

DUST as  the Dustmen from Planescape,  or the Planes of DUST from Dragonlance?


----------



## Quickleaf (May 27, 2017)

steeldragons said:


> What about it? What is the "Midway Survey" thing?




See my post 128 where I include a screenshot where you can see D&D Midway Survey 13.

A followup post 131 by  [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] includes further links to corroborate "Midway" as a UA player's option supplement.


----------



## Quickleaf (May 27, 2017)

Sander Posthouwer said:


> DUST as  the Dustmen from Planescape,  or the Planes of DUST from Dragonlance?




Well, you want to know my theory? 

Factol Skall of the Dustmen *is* Acererak. Nonsense, you say? Well, we need look no further than the art for proof!






Factol Skall is described as a lich who projects himself as a disembodied head above a cloak. What does a disembodied head remind us of?

Surely not a demilich (like someone we know)!

And notice the downward projecting horn-like things along Skall's face? Who else is a lich with horns?






Surely not Acererak from the cover of the 5e DMG?

And even back in the original Tomb of Horrors that green face in the wall had curving horns as well! Further evidence!






It's all an elaborate ruse. Skall has planar redoubts. Acererak now has planar redoubts. Both were believed to be dead/mazed. I'm telling you... Factol Skall is Acererak. It's obvious.


----------



## Belltent (May 27, 2017)

Sander Posthouwer said:


> DUST as  the Dustmen from Planescape,  or the Planes of DUST from Dragonlance?




It's worth noting that the codenames for CoS and SKT were "cloak" and "dagger", respectively, neither of which had a ton to do with the actual products.


----------



## Quickleaf (May 27, 2017)

Belltent said:


> It's worth noting that the codenames for CoS and SKT were "cloak" and "dagger", respectively, neither of which had a ton to do with the actual products.




"Dagger" = "Macbeth with Giants", how Chris Perkins was talking about SKT before SKT was announced. 

*Macbeth Act 2, Scene 1, Page 2*
_Is this a *dagger* which I see before me,
The handle toward my hand? Come, let me clutch thee.
I have thee not, and yet I see thee still.
Art thou not, fatal vision, sensible
To feeling as to sight? Or art thou but
A *dagger* of the mind, a false creation,
Proceeding from the heat-oppressèd brain?
I see thee yet, in form as palpable
As this which now I draw._

"Cloak" = reference to the iconic Strahd illustration on the cover of I6 done by Clyde Caldwell...in which Strahd wears a great big billowing cloak






Pretty straightforward, really.


----------



## Belltent (May 27, 2017)

Straightforward, sure. But at no point does a proper noun correlate in those like the post I was quoting suggested


----------



## Jester David (May 27, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> "Dagger" = "Macbeth with Giants", how Chris Perkins was talking about SKT before SKT was announced.
> 
> "Cloak" = reference to the iconic Strahd illustration on the cover of I6 done by Clyde Caldwell...in which Strahd wears a great big billowing cloak
> 
> ...



True. 
But, as I said earlier:


Jester David said:


> Kinda.
> They have meaning, but they're also generic enough to apply to multiple different adventures. Dust, Cloak, and Dagger could all easily be used to describe _Curse of Strahd_.
> 
> The code name could be Rainbow and chosen at random, and we'd find a way to Rorschach it into relevance.



Sure, the names relate to the projects. You can draw a connection. But they're so generic it would be hard _not_ to find a connection if you wanted.

Pulling up a random noun generator I find:
Account
Black
Commerce
Cytoplasm
Deck
Discussion
Party
Piccolo 
Radish 
Strike

We don't know the codename for Tyranny of Dragons. If I said it was one of the above, we could probably justify any of those. 
Well... maybe not piccolo and radish. But most.


----------



## Quickleaf (May 27, 2017)

Jester David said:


> True.
> But, as I said earlier:
> 
> Sure, the names relate to the projects. You can draw a connection. But they're so generic it would be hard _not_ to find a connection if you wanted.




At least in the case of SKT, where Chris Perkins explicitly said before SKT release, that they were doing "Macbeth with giants", it's pretty clear what Dagger was referring to.

Those other nouns you list are pretty silly and don't have any glaring connection to Tyranny of Dragons. Not in the same way that Dagger relates to "Macbeth with giants" or Cloak describes the I6 cover art.


----------



## Prakriti (May 27, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> At least in the case of SKT, where Chris Perkins explicitly said before SKT release, that they were doing "Macbeth with giants", it's pretty clear what Dagger was referring to.



Wasn't it _King Lear_? There are obvious parallels there -- a king who loses his throne and has three daughters; two evil, one good -- but no real similarities with _Macbeth_ that I can see.


----------



## Quickleaf (May 27, 2017)

Prakriti said:


> Wasn't it _King Lear_? There are obvious parallels there -- a king who loses his throne and has three daughters; two evil, one good -- but no real similarities with _Macbeth_ that I can see.




IIRC, the exact words were from Chris Perkins at Gamehole Con in 2014 that we might be seeing “a giants based story influenced by a Shakespearean play”. 

http://www.tribality.com/2016/05/10/is-storm-kings-thunder-the-next-dd-adventure/


----------



## Staffan (May 27, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> "Dagger" = "Macbeth with Giants", how Chris Perkins was talking about SKT before SKT was announced.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...




The thing is that that's an analogy to the Law of Fives* in action. It's really easy to look at a word and an adventure and figure out a way to connect the two. For example, I could easily associate both Cloak and Dagger with Princes of the Apocalypse instead (Cloak: the cloak of misdirection that surrounds the cults' activities; Dagger: the dagger _Tinderstrike_ used by Vanifer, the Prophet of Fire). Also, at least on the Magic side of things, they are actively avoiding using code words that are directly related to the product or somehow related to game terms.

* The Law of Fives is a Discordian thing. It states that all things happen in fives, or are divisible by or multiples of five, or are somehow directly or indirectly appropriate to five. As Omar said to Mal-2: "I find the Law of Fives to be more and more manifest the harder I look." The lesson here is that if you look hard enough, you can find patterns in everything, even where there are none.


----------



## Demetrios1453 (May 27, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> IIRC, the exact words were from Chris Perkins at Gamehole Con in 2014 that we might be seeing “a giants based story influenced by a Shakespearean play”.
> 
> http://www.tribality.com/2016/05/10/is-storm-kings-thunder-the-next-dd-adventure/




Right, but as Prakriti said, the play in question is _King Lear_, not _Macbeth_.

Although it would be intriguing to restructure (or make a sequel to) SKT to more parallel _Macbeth_ - perhaps Duke Zalto, egged on by his wife, lures Hekaton to Ironslag and treacherously kills him in his sleep, thereby rising to the top of the Ordning, with Serissa swearing vengeance and leading the fight to take them down and regain her rightful throne...


----------



## Bitbrain (May 27, 2017)

Demetrios1453 said:


> Right, but as Prakriti said, the play in question is _King Lear_, not _Macbeth_.
> 
> Although it would be intriguing to restructure (or make a sequel to) SKT to more parallel _Macbeth_ - perhaps Duke Zalto, egged on by his wife, lures Hekaton to Ironslag and treacherously kills him in his sleep, thereby rising to the top of the Ordning, with Serissa swearing vengeance and leading the fight to take them down and regain her rightful throne...




Ooh . . . That would be a really cool variation on the Storm King's Thunder story.


----------



## Jester David (May 27, 2017)

Quickleaf said:


> IIRC, the exact words were from Chris Perkins at Gamehole Con in 2014 that we might be seeing “a giants based story influenced by a Shakespearean play”.
> 
> http://www.tribality.com/2016/05/10/is-storm-kings-thunder-the-next-dd-adventure/




He was referring to King Lear and the three daughters (one noble, two treacherous).


----------



## gyor (May 27, 2017)

I hope they tell use what midway is as well during the Stream of Annilihan.


----------



## Jester David (May 27, 2017)

gyor said:


> I hope they tell use what midway is as well during the Stream of Annilihan.




They told us about _Volo's Guide_ last stream as well. So... maybe.


----------



## Prakriti (May 27, 2017)

gyor said:


> I hope they tell use what midway is as well during the Stream of Annilihan.



Last year, they revealed both _Storm King's Thunder_ and _Volo's Guide_ at the same event. I would expect them to do something similar this year.

Edit:
Also, re-listening to the_ Lore You Should Know_ segment about Chult in March, it's obvious that we'll be visiting Chult at some point. Just listen to the part from 29:00-30:30: 

http://dnd.wizards.com/articles/features/justin-ziran-and-kate-irwin-wizkids-miniatures 

Quotes:
"So, what ends up happening with the storyline in 5th Edition..."

"Mezro is still a ruin. But there are secrets there to explore, which we'll probably explore in some significant product ... but I don't know if we want to jump into it right now..." Tito: "Sure, yeah."


----------



## speculart (May 28, 2017)

Prakriti said:


> Last year, they revealed both _Storm King's Thunder_ and _Volo's Guide_ at the same event. I would expect them to do something similar this year.
> 
> Edit:
> Also, re-listening to the_ Lore You Should Know_ segment about Chult in March, it's obvious that we'll be visiting Chult at some point. Just listen to the part from 29:00-30:30:
> ...




There you go.  I thought I remembered something similar!! 
Thanks for putting my mind to rest


----------

